# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Bphone - cuộc chơi khập khiểng

## Diyodira

Sự kiện Bphone(B) vừa ra mắt có thể vừa mừng vừa lo.
Mừng vì ít ra cũng có một thương hiệu smartphone của VN, thành công hay không thì chưa nói được bây giờ.
Lo vì Bphone đã chon một con đường đi không hề dễ dàng chút nào, sau bao nhiêu năm thế giới smartphone đã có trật tự. Nhìn hai bảng so sánh cấu hình của B và Apple(A) cũng đã thấy sự thiển cận và khập khiểng, những con số và chữ giống nhau đó không nói lên được điều gì, đợi đến khi ra được sản phẩm thì những con số và chữ đó đã bị nhường chỗ, vì đây là cuộc chơi của những đại gia thật sự: về tiền, trí tuệ và tất cả đều được bảo hộ tuyệt đối, liệu B có theo đuổi nỗi.
Thật đáng tiếc cho B không có sự đột phá về cái mới, cái lạ để có hướng đi riêng cho mình, không khai thác được sự xuống dốc và nhàm chán của vuốt ... chạm... chẳng phải cái gì cũng có một thời của nó hay sao? cũng giống như thời chuyển từ đt bấm sang vuốt chạm. Mất 5 năm để nghiên cứu và cho ra một thứ gì đó sắp lỗi thời thì là CEO cái nỗi gì. Nếu B xác định hướng chia miếng bánh thị trường smartphone truyền thống thì theo mình điều đó nằm mơ cũng không thấy, còn dư tiền lóe sáng chơi lấy số thì không bàn.

Thanks

----------


## nhatson

bác trong hình rất có khiếu hài hướng, em copy trên face

----------

Gamo, hoctap256

----------


## nhatson

> Sự kiện Bphone(B) vừa ra mắt có thể vừa mừng vừa lo.
> Mừng vì ít ra cũng có một thương hiệu smartphone của VN, thành công hay không thì chưa nói được bây giờ.
> Lo vì Bphone đã chon một con đường đi không hề dễ dàng chút nào, sau bao nhiêu năm thế giới smartphone đã có trật tự. Nhìn hai bảng so sánh cấu hình của B và Apple(A) cũng đã thấy sự thiển cận và khập khiểng, những con số và chữ giống nhau đó không nói lên được điều gì, đợi đến khi ra được sản phẩm thì những con số và chữ đó đã bị nhường chỗ, vì đây là cuộc chơi của những đại gia thật sự: về tiền, trí tuệ và tất cả đều được bảo hộ tuyệt đối, liệu B có theo đuổi nỗi.
> Thật đáng tiếc cho B không có sự đột phá về cái mới, cái lạ để có hướng đi riêng cho mình, không khai thác được sự xuống dốc và nhàm chán của vuốt ... chạm... chẳng phải cái gì cũng có một thời của nó hay sao? cũng giống như thời chuyển từ đt bấm sang vuốt chạm. Mất 5 năm để nghiên cứu và cho ra một thứ gì đó sắp lỗi thời thì là CEO cái nỗi gì. Nếu B xác định hướng chia miếng bánh thị trường smartphone truyền thống thì theo mình điều đó nằm mơ cũng không thấy, còn dư tiền lóe sáng chơi lấy số thì không bàn.
> 
> Thanks


em thì nghĩ khác, vẫn có cơ hội, nhưng phải đóng cửa luyện công rồi phát minh, đang kí, mốt bán cho a bồ hoặc sám sun sống phẻ  :Smile: 

phải có công nghệ độc quyền, thấy bảo độc quyền được cái kiểu dáng, dáng ngon china nấu lẩu trong vòng 48h

mà bảo là có độc quyền kiểu dáng công nghiệp mà ko chưng cái chứng nhận ấy, đi trưng cái chứng nhận địa chỉ web ko biết để làm gì? chắc là chứng minh có ấp ủ từ dạo ấy, vậy thì chụp hình bản prototype với tời báo daily thuyết phục hơn

http://sohoa.vnexpress.net/photo/die...e-3224176.html

haiz, có cố gắng nhưng mà cần có gắng nhiều hơn

----------


## Gamo

> Sự kiện Bphone(B) vừa ra mắt có thể vừa mừng vừa lo.
> Mừng vì ít ra cũng có một thương hiệu smartphone của VN, thành công hay không thì chưa nói được bây giờ.
> Lo vì Bphone đã chon một con đường đi không hề dễ dàng chút nào, sau bao nhiêu năm thế giới smartphone đã có trật tự. Nhìn hai bảng so sánh cấu hình của B và Apple(A) cũng đã thấy sự thiển cận và khập khiểng, những con số và chữ giống nhau đó không nói lên được điều gì, đợi đến khi ra được sản phẩm thì những con số và chữ đó đã bị nhường chỗ, vì đây là cuộc chơi của những đại gia thật sự: về tiền, trí tuệ và tất cả đều được bảo hộ tuyệt đối, liệu B có theo đuổi nỗi.
> Thật đáng tiếc cho B không có sự đột phá về cái mới, cái lạ để có hướng đi riêng cho mình, không khai thác được sự xuống dốc và nhàm chán của vuốt ... chạm... chẳng phải cái gì cũng có một thời của nó hay sao? cũng giống như thời chuyển từ đt bấm sang vuốt chạm. Mất 5 năm để nghiên cứu và cho ra một thứ gì đó sắp lỗi thời thì là CEO cái nỗi gì. Nếu B xác định hướng chia miếng bánh thị trường smartphone truyền thống thì theo mình điều đó nằm mơ cũng không thấy, còn dư tiền lóe sáng chơi lấy số thì không bàn.
> 
> Thanks


Hmm, thật ra thì thương hiệu smartphone Việt Nam mình cũng có vài thương hiệu đấy chứ bác, nhưng mức độ quăng bom kém bác Quảng quá nên mọi người ko biết thôi. Em đang xài chiếc ĐT Touch Lai của Mobiistar đây.
https://www.thegioididong.com/dtdd-mobiistar

Theo quan điểm chủ quan của em thì B-Phone của bác Quảng cũng ko có gì đặc sắc hết. Em đoán chắc là B-Phone của bác ấy cũng "Made In China". Phần hardware design thì bác ấy lên BOM thảy cho các bác Tung Của chăm chỉ làm. Phần software của bác ấy thì 90% là team phần mềm của bác ấy down hệ điều hành Android về rồi customize lại. Ngày xưa em có vài khách hàng cũng chuyên làm như vậy.

Bác Quảng nói 5 năm để nghiên cứu thì anh em ta cũng phải suy nghĩ xem bác ấy có nói quá ko.

Vì đặc thù công việc nên em có biết BKAV. Họ là 1 đối thủ nhỏ, kỹ thuật thì cũng ok nhưng riêng trình độ "marketing" thì thượng thừa.

----------


## nhatson

> Hmm, thật ra thì thương hiệu smartphone Việt Nam mình cũng có vài thương hiệu đấy chứ bác, nhưng mức độ quăng bom kém bác Quảng quá nên mọi người ko biết thôi. Em đang xài chiếc ĐT Touch Lai của Mobiistar đây.
> https://www.thegioididong.com/dtdd-mobiistar
> 
> Theo quan điểm chủ quan của em thì B-Phone của bác Quảng cũng ko có gì đặc sắc hết. Em đoán chắc là B-Phone của bác ấy cũng "Made In China". Phần hardware design thì bác ấy lên BOM thảy cho các bác Tung Của chăm chỉ làm. Phần software của bác ấy thì 90% là team phần mềm của bác ấy down hệ điều hành Android về rồi customize lại. Ngày xưa em có vài khách hàng cũng chuyên làm như vậy.
> 
> Bác Quảng nói 5 năm để nghiên cứu thì anh em ta cũng phải suy nghĩ xem bác ấy có nói quá ko.
> 
> Vì đặc thù công việc nên em có biết BKAV. Họ là 1 đối thủ nhỏ, kỹ thuật thì cũng ok nhưng riêng trình độ "marketing" thì thượng thừa.



học marketing thượng thừa, có điều học sao làm y vậy, ko thêm mắm thêm muốn cho nó hợp khẩu vị
làm rùm beng em thấy chủ yếu để thu hút truyền thông , tăng tần suất quan tâm

dù sao với tình hình vn, phát triển mấy món đồ chơi xa xỉ cũng được, thị trường bé, mấy thứ thiết yếu người dân còn chưa sắm hết, nên nhu cầu cao hơn.
dù sao cũng phải công nhận là có nỗ lực , nghe bảo 3 4t thì chơi, sohoa bảo 13t thì thôi, làm sony m4 chống nước thôi , còn dư ra sắm ít gỗ vè làm khuôn đổ epoxy

----------


## huanpt

> Bphone là chiếc điện thoại di động duy nhất trên thế giới do một hãng an ninh mạng sản xuất. Sản phẩm vì vậy cũng được BKAV gọi là sản phẩm an toàn nhất thế giới.


Mình thề là đã bất ngờ phun 1 ít bụi nước miếng vào màn hình.  :Smile: )

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

> Mình thề là đã bất ngờ phun 1 ít bụi nước miếng vào màn hình. )


Em cũng thề với bác là em có vài đứa bạn đã cài BKAV tính phí vào rồi mà vẫn bị nhiễm virus "bình dân"  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Nếu chỉ là smartphone thì búng tay là có.. có chăng phải suy nghĩ và chuẩn bị là làm thế nào để có tiền kìa. Em chơi với china từ thời điện thoại còn đen & trắng. Khi đó chỉ cần đơn hàng 200-500 chiếc là có thể tùy ý mẫu mã rồi. Tính năng thì trong tầm giá, thiết kế có sẵn, cụ ấy chỉ cần đổi layout cho phù hợp với mẫu rồi xử thôi. Đã rất nhiều lần thương lượng với tụi nó... nhưng em tính không chịu được kinh doanh mạo hiểm & chấp vá nên chỉ dừng ở mức tìm hiểu & giới thiệu cho mấy con buôn thôi. Cũng trong thời này.. việc nấu lẫu dt em cũng hay làm để có cái ăn xem như bỏ công làm lời. Sau này dt hạ giá quá em bỏ nghề.
Mạnh tay hơn sau này thì em thấy viettel, fpt v.v.. cũng bỏ tiền ra oem sau đó gắn mác của mình vào đó thôi.

Về hệ điều hành thì với android.. thấy cá nhân nó còn tự mổ ra sào nấu lại theo ý mình.. thì cở như bác Quảng thì chuyện nhỏ như cọng cỏ ấy mà.

Đa phần các dt thuộc phân khúc rẻ thì thấy là tối ưu cấu hình, dùng số lượng để bù kinh phí & lợi nhuận. Ngoài việc tranh thị phần thì góp phần không nhỏ vào chiến lượt quảng bá thương hiệu. Lâu lâu mới có một mẫu đột phá về mẫu mã, ý tưởng thiết kế.. chứ cấu hình thì thấy đã tiến đến phần đỉnh rồi. Chắc phải lâu lắm mới có bước đột phá tiếp theo về công nghệ.

Còn vụ BPhone thì em chẵng hiểu sao có nhiều bác cuồng đến vậy. Có chăng thì trong đợt này bác Q la ó hơi lớn tiếng (bác ấy vốn đã được gọi là Q nổ rồi) nên mọi người hơi điết tai thôi. Mà cụ Q này đã nổ như đạn thời mà BKAV mới ló mặt kìa. Cái BKAV này nó dọn không biết bao nhiêu là thành quả lao động của em chì vì cái cách làm việc vừa ngu vừa nguy hiểm, thà giết lầm hơn là bỏ sót. Sau xự vụ em chỉ biết tự xỉ vã mình đã nhẹ dạ cả tin.

Em chém không phải em ghen ăn tức ở mà em thấy nó ảo quá keke.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

mới mở màn thôi, để xem chú q có chiêu gì để bán hàng, mở màn vậy là ko đủ, steve có plane cho 3 năm, chú q tuyên bố qua chắc phải sẳn plan cho 5 năm

----------


## ahdvip

Đúng là mạo hiểm thiệt.
-Khen chê đủ cả nhưng đa phần người quan tâm đều hướng về một sản phẩm của người Việt và khá nhiều sự ủng hộ cũng như khích lệ đối với một tổ chức dám nói dám làm của người Việt.
- Theo em nghĩ thì sản phẩm Việt lần này có sự khác biệt khá lớn so với những sản phẩm công nghệ made in VietNam trước đây của một số công ty, chí ít là quá trình đầu tư nghiên cứu + lồng ghép sản phẩm đúng của người Việt vào. 
Trước đây em có vào thử việc trong một công ty chuyên về máy tính bảng, smartphone mang danh made in Viet Nam nhưng thực ra vào đó người ta làm gì và nghiên cứu những gì thì câu trả lời chỉ là thuê nhân viên bán hàng + đội ngũ công nhân phổ thông để lắp ráp các linh kiện và bán. Không có một chút gì gọi là trí tuệ Việt trong các sản phẩm đó, tất cả các bộ phận đều được đặt hàng theo mẫu mã yêu cầu và về lắp lại rồi bán.
- Sáng giờ theo dõi sự kiện này, mong sao đây là một sản phẩm của người Việt và cũng mong cho BKAV thành công.

----------

Diyodira, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Chú Quảng quăng bom mà bán được hàng thì tốt thôi. Em thì vốn ko ưa BKAV vì nổ & xạo quá. Sản phẩm thì cũng ok nhưng quăng bom thì quá liều nên một số người xung quanh em cả tin, đã lãnh đủ hậu quả rồi.

Cũng mong chú ấy bán được hàng & bớt nói xạo.

----------


## nhatson

em thì mong là chú ấy tập trung hơn vào RD và marketing sao cho đi vào lòng người hơn
làm sản phẫm đã oải, chiến lược để tồn tại + phát triển còn nhiêu khê hơn

----------


## Diyodira

> bác trong hình rất có khiếu hài hướng, em copy trên face


Trong hình thấy lèo tèo khách nhỉ.
Nói thật lúc đầu mình thấy sự nổ lực của BKAV rất đáng quan tâm và suy nghĩ, nhưng càng quan tâm càng thấy buồn và hụt hẫng. 
đã cất công thì làm cho đáng, và có tầm nhìn: lạ, độc, để lại tiếng vang công nghệ gì cho thế hệ mai sau, ai dè cuối cùng rồi cũng chỉ theo lối mòn nhạt nhẻo của FPT, Viettel..., bỏ lại sau lưng bao ý tưởng lẻ ra phải suy nghĩ nắm lấy, chẳng hạn: màn hình cuốn lại thành cây bút cho vào túi áo, hay một smartphone nhỏ gọn với màn hình hiển thị cơ bản kiêm một máy chiếu cỡ 10" (giờ ai cũng mắt kém do màn hình dưới 5inch"), hay một cái vòng đeo tay (chân :Smile: ) bản rộng (không phải đồng hồ) giảm gánh nặng cho túi quần và an toàn tài sản ...
đúng ra trước tiên họ phải dành tiền cho những cuộc thống kê và khảo sát dân tình trước khi nghiên cứu sx, người VN mình giờ đâu quá nghèo và bủn xỉn, phục vụ cho 100tr dân mình còn không nỗi cần gì xuất khẩu, việc đó tính sau.

Thanks

----------


## nhatson

> Trong hình thấy lèo tèo khách nhỉ.
> Nói thật lúc đầu mình thấy sự nổ lực của BKAV rất đáng quan tâm và suy nghĩ, nhưng càng quan tâm càng thấy buồn và hụt hẫng. 
> đã cất công thì làm cho đáng, và có tầm nhìn: lạ, độc, để lại tiếng vang công nghệ gì cho thế hệ mai sau, ai dè cuối cùng rồi cũng chỉ theo lối mòn nhạt nhẻo của FPT, Viettel..., bỏ lại sau lưng bao ý tưởng lẻ ra phải suy nghĩ nắm lấy, chẳng hạn: màn hình cuốn lại thành cây bút cho vào túi áo, hay một smartphone nhỏ gọn với màn hình hiển thị cơ bản kiêm một máy chiếu cỡ 10" (giờ ai cũng mắt kém do màn hình dưới 5inch"), hay một cái vòng đeo tay (chân) bản rộng (không phải đồng hồ) giảm gánh nặng cho túi quần và an toàn tài sản ...
> đúng ra trước tiên họ phải dành tiền cho những cuộc thống kê và khảo sát dân tình trước khi nghiên cứu sx, người VN mình giờ đâu quá nghèo và bủn xỉn, phục vụ cho 100tr dân mình còn không nỗi cần gì xuất khẩu, việc đó tính sau.
> 
> Thanks


xét về mặt dân kỹ thuật làm kinh doanh có lẽ sẽ tập trung kỹ thuật
còn dân kinh doanh thì cứ bán được, hớt váng  thu tiền được là chơi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

Máy đẹp nhất nhì tg. So sánh thông số cấu hình thì có phần hơn IP6plus, cái này nhất tg. Mặt dù giá xấp xỉ 10tr nhưng lợi nhuận cao nhất tg.
Hàng OEM, tiếp tay làm giàu cho china, è cổ móc bóp dân thì có ích gì không ae. Chẳng tạo ra nhiều giá trị cho XH.


Thật sự mà nói rảnh, có điều kiện như BKAV thì tập trung chuyên môn tạo một Hệ điều hành cho mobile ngang ngữa với Apple, Google thì may ra có cơ hội ghi danh đáng mặt trên bản đồ mobile tg. Tôi thấy sự kiện này không có giá trị mấy so vơi sự kiện Nguyễn Hà Đông cách đây vài năm, tới giờ này tôi vẫn còn ấn tượng cậu ấy, mỗi khi thấy cậu ấy được lên truyền thông tg mà mình cảm thấy sướng trong lòng, đó mới là giá trị đích thực, tự hào dân tộc.

Thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Cái gì nhất thế giới em không biết.. nhưng cái *nổ nhất* thế giới thì không chối được, em phải gọi là *thánh nổ* may ra mới hình dung đúng  :Smile: 

Chụp trước lấy nét sau thực chất là .. chụp cho cái gì cũng rỏ rồi làm mờ mấy cái chổ muốn mờ.. công nghệ thời thượng này em học được khi làm lập trình web thời còn là SV năm 1. Bẵng sau 14 năm thì cụ Q giới thiệu thành công nghệ thời thượng..

Ảnh góp nhặt từ buổi giới thiệu cộng nghệ BPhone.


Ảnh để phát minh ra công nghệ thì cụ Q chắc mượn ở đây


http://giaoduc.net.vn/Suc-khoe/Chuye...-post120523.gd

----------

Gamo, Huudong, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Máy đẹp nhất nhì tg. So sánh thông số cấu hình thì có phần hơn IP6plus, cái này nhất tg. Mặt dù giá xấp xỉ 10tr nhưng lợi nhuận cao nhất tg.
> Hàng OEM, tiếp tay làm giàu cho china, è cổ móc bóp dân thì có ích gì không ae. Chẳng tạo ra nhiều giá trị cho XH.
> 
> 
> Thật sự mà nói rảnh, có điều kiện như BKAV thì tập trung chuyên môn tạo một Hệ điều hành cho mobile ngang ngữa với Apple, Google thì may ra có cơ hội ghi danh đáng mặt trên bản đồ mobile tg. Tôi thấy sự kiện này không có giá trị mấy so vơi sự kiện Nguyễn Hà Đông cách đây vài năm, tới giờ này tôi vẫn còn ấn tượng cậu ấy, mỗi khi thấy cậu ấy được lên truyền thông tg mà mình cảm thấy sướng trong lòng, đó mới là giá trị đích thực.
> 
> Thanks


muốn vượt trội cần có công nghệ then chốt
về việc hệ điều hành làm ra là 1 chuyện, các nhà sản xuất harware chấp nhận đưa vào phần cứng là 1 vấn đề LỚN
windows phone cũng hấp hối, hãng vừa nhỏ(micro) vừ mềm(soft) phải mua lại để bơm oxi cho khỏi chết

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái gì nhất thế giới em không biết.. nhưng cái *nổ nhất* thế giới thì không chối được, em phải gọi là *thánh nổ* may ra mới hình dung đúng


đâu phải mình ổng, một số (chỉ một số thôi nha, đa phần còn lại có tự trọng) trang tin tức cũng hùa và nổ cho nó hoành tráng, tập trung mổ xẻ những công nghệ trời ơi đất hỡi, làm lóa mắt những vùng dân tộc thiểu số, mà dân tộc thì đào đâu ra chục triệu trời !!!


sự kiện vài chục tỉ đó để rót ít vốn cho ông NS nghiên cứu sx step driver hàng loạt giá rẻ mà chất lượng, hay Chị 5spin nghiên cứu sx spin cũng giá rẻ mà chất lượng cho ae đỡ lệ thuộc TQ thì hay nhỉ, cái này là nói thiệt tình luôn đó.

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## Nam CNC

Cha CKD đúng là thánh soi , ít nhất anh Q nhà ta đã đăng kí Bờ phon từ năm 2011 nhé , cái hình trên  web kia là viết vào năm 2013 nhé , chưa biết ai mượn ai à , công nhận anh Q nhà ta chịu im lặng giữ bí mật dữ  , vậy mà tuồn cái hình trái dâu cho cái web giáo dục mượn hehehe.

Q nhà ta xứng danh thánh nổ , và điện thoại là Bom phone. Thời buổi bây giờ làm ăn đàng hoàng , nếu cái máy xịn thì tự chụp tại chổ rồi thuyết trình tại trận luôn cho nó oách đi mượn hình web rồi đưa vào PS rồi nhận công nghệ của mình .... chán thật.

----------


## nguyencnc86

cứ làm ra sản phảm là tốt rồi, em ủng hộ, cứ làm đi vừa làm vừa chỉnh sửa khắc phục, nói không ra sản phẩm được

----------


## Diyodira

> cứ làm ra sản phảm là tốt rồi, em ủng hộ, cứ làm đi vừa làm vừa chỉnh sửa khắc phục, nói không ra sản phẩm được


Xin lỗi bạn có nhầm không? Chúng ta đang nói đến BombPhone chứ khg phải máy cnc nha :Smile: .

Mà ngẫm nghĩ thì thấy cũng có lý, VN ta truyền thống sai đến đâu sửa đến đó, đặc sản là "dây kinh nghiệm vô tận", rút hoài khg hết. Gần đây nhất là "chuyến đi vô tận",  đi ra đường (dù chỉ vài trăm mét) có thể mãi mãi khg về đến nhà, nhắc ae nhớ cẩn thận lô cốt, cần cẩu, thanh sắt thép trên cao...

----------


## Diyodira

http://m.thanhnien.com.vn/story/dan-...one-sid-888731

Đã có sự bóc mẻ đầu tiên.
Rớt từ vòng gửi xe, nói thật Bombphone bán đc mới lạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

http://m.dantri.com.vn/suc-manh-so/n...ne-1076865.htm

Và đây, ông sự đồng cảm với ông CKD

 :Smile: 

Trích 1 com. trêm báo dantri.com.vn


Vũ Thanh Đảng 2 giờ trước
B dịch chuẩn là Bom! Thiết kế không có gì đặc biệt dù có thể nói nó là điện thoại đẹp trong những thương hiệu Việt. Cấu hình cũ của đầu năm 2014, công nghệ phần mềm chắc chỉ mạnh được ở mảng liên quan đến security, còn lại đều là ăn theo: TransferJet không có gì khác biệt Samsung SBeam. Nhồi được mấy cái động tác vuốt vào trình duyệt sẽ dẫn đến 1 kết quả là ko có tác dụng trên trình duyệt khác và update trình duyệt sẽ rất chậm... Nói chung còn nhiều thứ để nói về khoản nổ của "Nhất thế giới", "Không thể tin nổi"

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> http://m.thanhnien.com.vn/story/dan-...one-sid-888731


Bomb Phone làm ăn giống lừa đảo quá




> B dịch chuẩn là Bom! Thiết kế không có gì đặc biệt dù có thể nói nó là điện thoại đẹp trong những thương hiệu Việt. Cấu hình cũ của đầu năm 2014, công nghệ phần mềm chắc chỉ mạnh được ở mảng liên quan đến security, còn lại đều là ăn theo: TransferJet không có gì khác biệt Samsung SBeam. Nhồi được mấy cái động tác vuốt vào trình duyệt sẽ dẫn đến 1 kết quả là ko có tác dụng trên trình duyệt khác và update trình duyệt sẽ rất chậm... Nói chung còn nhiều thứ để nói về khoản nổ của "Nhất thế giới", "Không thể tin nổi"


Hehe, em cũng xin kể ngoài lề luôn là về mảng security thì BKAV cũng chẳng khá khẳm gì lắm đâu. Vì em ngày xưa viết virus nên hay được nhờ để giải quyết các máy bị toi vì virus & một số trong đó là đã cài BKAV trả tiền rồi

Nhưng tính ra thì khả năng thu hút sự chú ý dư luận của bác Quảng giỏi

----------


## katerman

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Cứ theo thói quen cũ, em chờ hàng xách tay về làm 1 cái.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

việc quang boom cơ bản là chấp nhận được , dơn giản cụ lên bục nói về SP của mình, phóng viên hỏi đểu về việc so sánh sản phẩm, pán nổ xem ra vẫn tốt hơn là rụt rè, 
+ cách này thu hút được truyền thông

cao thủ hơn thì phải tìm cách dọn đường giới truyền thông

----------


## CKD

Thêm một khã năng *thần thánh* mà Bom phone có thể làm được. Bao năm đu theo nhiếp ảnh.. giờ em phát hiện ra mình vẫn đang ở thời kỳ đồ đá sau khi xem bức ảnh mà Bom phone có thể chụp được.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

ôi mẹ ơi hình chụp ra khác với hình ảnh mấy chú mấy cô phía sau tạo dáng luôn , công nhận mấy cha tinh tế này tinh tế thật. Khả năng chọn lấy nét và sáng tối quá khủng hoảng.

----------

doreamon, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## doreamon

Nói tóm lại là mình chẳng thể nào bỏ 10 triệu ra để mua cái điện thoại được gắn nhãn MADE IN VIETNAM và chất lượng MADE IN CHINA.

----------


## CKD

> ôi mẹ ơi hình chụp ra khác với hình ảnh mấy chú mấy cô phía sau tạo dáng luôn , công nhận mấy cha tinh tế này tinh tế thật. Khả năng chọn lấy nét và sáng tối quá khủng hoảng.


Gì cụ.. cái ảnh này là của mấy cụ tinh tế chụp lại từ buổi giới thiệu Bom phone đó. Cái mạc phôn thần thánh xuất hiện trong ảnh là Bom phôn đó ạ. Chỉ có Bom phôn mới được trang bị tính năng này.

----------


## nhatson

nói chung em thấy chiến lược kinh doanh / marketing ko tốt là vấn đề chính
sphẩm em nghĩ ko tới nỗi, nhưng do quá trình marking nó bị anti

----------


## CKD

Mình cũng không bàn về cấu hình & giá.. càng không bàn về chất lượng. Chỉ là hết có 1 ko 2, rồi nhất nhì tg. Đệch.. toàn là bom, nghe ko lọt tai chút nào

----------


## nhatson

> Mình cũng không bàn về cấu hình & giá.. càng không bàn về chất lượng. Chỉ là hết có 1 ko 2, rồi nhất nhì tg. Đệch.. toàn là bom, nghe ko lọt tai chút nào


á bồ lúc ra iphone cũng vậy mà anh CKD, cũng bị ném đá, nhưng mò người ta có thực lực đề nổ, nổ thật ko phải nổ hơi

----------


## Nam CNC

Giữa 1 rừng điện thoại tiên tiến như thế không quăng bom thì làm sao dân chúng chú ý , mà chú ý nhiều quá cũng có 2 mặt , sau khi thấy cái đẹp rồi ( thật ra cũng không xuất sắc lắm ) và còn lại người ta chỉ toàn tìm ra cái xấu , nói chung dt không đến nỗi nào , chỉ nên nỗi do chú Quảng nổ thôi

Em thích ngắm người đệp lắm , nhưng chỉ thoáng qua thì còn đọng lại ít nhiều , chứ nhìn 1 lúc lâu chắc chỉ thấy toàn cái xấu còn lại , dù chỉ là 1 nốt mụn thôi nhưng trong đầu nghĩ dưới lớp kem kia là 1 đám mụn hahaha , tốt nhất cứ định hình trong đầu là cô bé bình thường thôi , sau đó phát hiện cái gì đẹp thì lúc đó mới làm mình xốn xang nhớ hoài chì tiết đẹp nhỏ nhoi ấy. 

Nhất thế giới , xui xui cái nút bấm không ăn , anh em không thèm bấm cái thứ 2 đổ thừa xài phụ tùng TQ cùi bắp thì hiệu ứng ngược lắm à.

----------


## nhatson

chú Q đi học mà học xong trả thấy ah nam ơi, phải là duy nhất chứ ko phải là số 1  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

hehe thì ra nhiều bác cũng dính  quả đắng bkav  đời đầu ,chắc dùng  vì lòng tự hào hàng việt như iêm , bác quảng có công về mặt " an ninh" ....mạng nên mới đuọc rót tiền , lâu lâu chơi quả cho nó hoành

----------


## anhxco

Trước giờ e cũng chẳng ưng "bom" từ BKAV, nhứt là từ cái vụ smarthome...cũng tính gạch đá mà thấy các bác cm dữ quá tự dưng e thấy tội tội cái sản phầm made in VN, thôi e chẳng cm nữa, dù sao e thấy các bác cũng nghĩ thoáng đi chút, Bphone k như Bomphone nhưng bỏ qua từ "Bom" e thấy nó cũng ổn. Chỉ tiếc với cái Bom đã lỡ quăng cùng với giá như vậy chắc nó BÙM luôn,... dự là sẻ rớt giá thê thảm sau 1 thời gian ngắn  :Big Grin: , các bác cứ từ từ chờ và trải nghiệm thật rồi đưa đánh giá cũng k có muộn lắm đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## haianhelectric

Chê thì vẫn chê, nhưng nên mua, dù tốt hay kém, đắt đi chăng nữa nhưng nó là sản phẩm Việt, nên ủng hộ..

----------


## biết tuốt

hãy là người tiêu dùng thông thái , trước đây em mua mấy cái thương hiệu việt roài  :Wink:

----------


## itanium7000

> Chê thì vẫn chê, nhưng nên mua, dù tốt hay kém, đắt đi chăng nữa nhưng nó là sản phẩm Việt, nên ủng hộ..


Em không biết là bác phát ngôn vậy có suy nghĩ không nữa. Nên mua? Dù tốt hay kém?!!! Lý do: Nó là sản phẩm Việt!

Em thì không quan tâm Việt hay Mỹ hay Nhật. Nhưng đã mua thì phải cần mới mua, mua theo nhu cầu sử dụng và đáp ứng đủ tiêu chí chứ không mua ủng hộ!

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Điện thoại Việt Nam đâu phải chỉ có mình Bphone đâu bác  :Big Grin:  Xem buổi giới thiệu BPhone, em cảm thấy BKAV cẩu thả & lừa đảo

Em thấy có thằng Mobiistar trước giờ làm ăn đàng hoàng, khiêm tốn mà chất lượng cao, do ko nổ nên ko nổi tiếng bằng. Nếu có ủng hộ thì em nghĩ bác nên chơi với nó: vừa ủng hộ hàng Việt, vừa có sản phẩm tốt với giá hợp lý hơn nhiều so với các hãng phương Tây.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em thì không quan tâm Việt hay Mỹ hay Nhật. Nhưng đã mua thì phải cần mới mua, mua theo nhu cầu sử dụng và đáp ứng đủ tiêu chí chứ *không mua ủng hộ*!


Mua ủng hộ thì đi làm từ thiện ý nghĩa hơn

----------


## Diyodira

Chuyến này BKAV không khéo lại mất luộn khách bên phần mềm virus, vì ông CEO này làm mất hình ảnh quá, nhiều cty có những bước ngoặc mà đổi đời hoặc lụn bại.
Nhớ cách đây hàng chục năm có một ông cũng trong ngành công  nghệ IT, sau khi viết được được chương trình gõ tiếng việt mà tưởng đâu trên mây nên mới hùng hồn tuyên bố tương lai ông ấy sẽ làm tổng thống VN, sau phát ngôn đó không thấy ổng đâu hết cho đến giờ.

----------


## nhatson

hix, xiami bước lên hàng thứ 2 thứ 3 về độ lớn, kho bằng sáng chế cũng đáng hâm mộ
https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts&gws_...ts&tbs=ptso:us

chú bkav ko biết có bao nhiêu cái bằng sáng chế cho điện thoại/ quy trình sản xuất điện thoại

b.r

----------


## conga

Bờ phôn em ko quan tâm mấy mặc dù cũng đã có time ăn ngủ nghỉ tại BKAV , em chỉ quan tâm đến mấy em người mẫu đến dự ra mắt bờ phôn tại trung tâm hội nghị thôi.. :Smile:

----------

Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> hix, xiami bước lên hàng thứ 2 thứ 3 về độ lớn, kho bằng sáng chế cũng đáng hâm mộ
> https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts&gws_...ts&tbs=ptso:us
> 
> chú bkav ko biết có bao nhiêu cái bằng sáng chế cho điện thoại/ quy trình sản xuất điện thoại
> 
> b.r


tui đã nói rồi, tiếp tay làm giàu cho TQ, tụi nó mang công nghệ ăn cắp nhờ mấy ông này hứng đạn nè, nói thật cứ cho là trong tương lai sẽ lớn mạnh đi, rồi vướng vào hàng núi pháp lý về bảo hộ cho mà xem, lúc đó khổ hơn vạn lần là chết ngay bây giờ, không hiểu sao cứ chọn con đường đau khổ mà đi.
đơn cử con đường dịch đa ngôn ngữ còn bõ ngõ không ai khai thác, cầm smartphone đi tới nước nào cũng tự tin nói tiếng việt, mình nói một câu nó dịch ra một câu thấy sướng cuộc đời hỉ, thời đại băng thông rộng thì sợ gì hỉ, cứ login là bắt đầu tính theo giờ, chắc chắn rẻ hơn dẫn theo một cô thông dịch viên, kiểu này cũng chẳng cần cho con học English, để time mấy bố con chơi thể thao, để đầu óc chứa cái khác hĩu ích hơn  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

@ conga  Bphone thím dịch là Bóp phone chứ dề  :Wink:

----------

conga

----------


## Diyodira

> @ conga  Bphone thím dịch là Bóp phone chứ dề



cái này tùy theo ngữ cảnh:
- nếu mình đang nói về hãng dâu tây thì nó dịch là BlackBerry Phone.
- còn nói về BKAV thì nó mới dịch Bóp or Bom phone.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Em không biết là bác phát ngôn vậy có suy nghĩ không nữa. Nên mua? Dù tốt hay kém?!!! Lý do: Nó là sản phẩm Việt!
> 
> Em thì không quan tâm Việt hay Mỹ hay Nhật. Nhưng đã mua thì phải cần mới mua, mua theo nhu cầu sử dụng và đáp ứng đủ tiêu chí chứ không mua ủng hộ!


Lý do người Việt luôn nghèo, nếu không có tài nguyên thì bây giờ chắc không bằng Lào..Cũng như bạn thôi, bạn chế được cái máy CNC lúc đầu nó chưa ra gì nhưng nếu có người ủng hộ , thì bạn mới có hứng thú cũng như phát triển lâu dài được chứ.

----------

imechavn

----------


## Diyodira

> Lý do người Việt luôn nghèo, nếu không có tài nguyên thì bây giờ chắc không bằng Lào..Cũng như bạn thôi, bạn chế được cái máy CNC lúc đầu nó chưa ra gì nhưng nếu có người ủng hộ , thì bạn mới có hứng thú cũng như phát triển lâu dài được chứ.


Trời ạ, sao bác đem cái phone (đồ trang sứ), đi so với cái cnc là công cụ sx. Mà cái phone có nâng cấp, tùy biến thay thế đc khg? Hay phải mua cái mới?
Bác nói vậy thì nên đem cái lắp ráp ôtô ra mà mổ xẻ, dân ủng hộ bao năm có đc trò trống gì đâu?????????? Bỏ hơn tỉ bạc ngồi trên một chiếc xế hộp mà như xe tải, ù cả tai, giá đó mà bên mẽo thì chễm chệ trên con lét sợt 350RS.

----------


## CBNN

> Em không biết là bác phát ngôn vậy có suy nghĩ không nữa. Nên mua? Dù tốt hay kém?!!! Lý do: Nó là sản phẩm Việt!
> 
> Em thì không quan tâm Việt hay Mỹ hay Nhật. Nhưng đã mua thì phải cần mới mua, mua theo nhu cầu sử dụng và đáp ứng đủ tiêu chí chứ không mua ủng hộ!


Em cũng đồng ý , nếu có lòng thì hãy làm từ thiện . Muốn ủng hộ hàng "made in VN" thì hãy mua SamSung  :Wink: , còn Bphone là dt made in china mang Thương hiệu Việt .  Có cái Lễ ra mắt sản phẩm mà lỗi tùm lum , toàn lỗi người thường nhìn thấy được . thì ai dzám chắc sản phẩm chất lượng ??? cũng đâu phải nó rẻ , giá cũng nhất nhì thế giới  với những máy thương hiệu có cấu hình tương tự . 
nếu anh Quảng "dễ thương" tí xíu thì chắc dân VN mình ủng hộ ào ào thôi . Cũng do từ xưa tới giờ toàn quăng bom nên một phần bị mất uy tín ! rồi bị ghét ! 
em có nhu cầu mua điện thoại tầm giá đó  để xài thì chắc cũng chọn SamSung hoặc sony  . không muốn làm chuột bạch , tốt thì sau này ủng hộ sau . chứ không muốn rước cái bực vô mình !

----------


## ahdvip

Em có đọc một bài báo về Bphone và cũng có một điều làm em nhớ nhớ, Bphone ngay từ lúc chưa ra đời chỉ lộ cái tên Bphone đã bị dân mạng ném đá tới tấp và bài báo có ví như trường hợp Bphone là một thai nhi thì thiếu điều chắc phải phá thai mới vừa lòng. 
So ra riêng như mình làm con CNC đi, thì con đầu tiên nói thiệt nó xấu tệ có dám đem ra nổ đâu, chỉ khoe chơi thôi.  :Big Grin: . 
Chỉ  một điều là BKAV lại đi vào phân khúc cao cấp quá sớm, nơi mà khá nhiều tên tuổi đã lao đao ví dụ như HTC một thời, giá mà họ ra những sản phẩm lần nay cạnh tranh trực tiếp với dòng sản phẩm tầm trung như Zenphone thì có lẽ hợp lòng dư luận hơn, lúc đó nổ nó cũng dễ hơn.
-Nếu đây là sản phẩm thự sự của người Việt thì qua lần này ta mới thấy được tư tưởng sính ngoại và a dua của người Việt nó ở mức nào.

----------


## Diyodira

http://m.thanhnien.com.vn/story/bkav...one-sid-890333

Đây nữa nè.
Thật ấu trĩ, rất tiếc và xấu hổ dùm một cổ thụ IT  VN.
Khg biết sau vụ này có sống nổi với dư luận khg.

----------


## Diyodira

> Em có đọc một bài báo về Bphone và cũng có một điều làm em nhớ nhớ, Bphone ngay từ lúc chưa ra đời chỉ lộ cái tên Bphone đã bị dân mạng ném đá tới tấp và bài báo có ví như trường hợp Bphone là một thai nhi thì thiếu điều chắc phải phá thai mới vừa lòng. 
> So ra riêng như mình làm con CNC đi, thì con đầu tiên nói thiệt nó xấu tệ có dám đem ra nổ đâu, chỉ khoe chơi thôi. . 
> Chỉ  một điều là BKAV lại đi vào phân khúc cao cấp quá sớm, nơi mà khá nhiều tên tuổi đã lao đao ví dụ như HTC một thời, giá mà họ ra những sản phẩm lần nay cạnh tranh trực tiếp với dòng sản phẩm tầm trung như Zenphone thì có lẽ hợp lòng dư luận hơn, lúc đó nổ nó cũng dễ hơn.
> -Nếu đây là sản phẩm thự sự của người Việt thì qua lần này ta mới thấy được tư tưởng sính ngoại và a dua của người Việt nó ở mức nào.


Bởi vậy sai lầm ở chỗ đó, đem iphone ra so sánh là đã trịch thượng, hỗn với cha chú rồi, gây phản cảm mạnh tới người tiêu dùng cả tg, thể hiện sự ngông cuồng, hoang tưởng thánh.

----------


## CBNN

> Lý do người Việt luôn nghèo, nếu không có tài nguyên thì bây giờ chắc không bằng Lào..Cũng như bạn thôi, bạn chế được cái máy CNC lúc đầu nó chưa ra gì nhưng nếu có người ủng hộ , thì bạn mới có hứng thú cũng như phát triển lâu dài được chứ.


Lý do này thì nó lại ở chỗ khác nha bác ! nó nằm ở chính sách , chính khách ở bên trên .....! 
hàng VN chính chủ như  Duy Lợi, Kềm Nghĩa, Tường An... người Việt ủng hộ hết lòng đấy thôi! 
Ông bà cũng có câu muốn giàu thì làm quan ....
nếu các anh các bác ở đây như a Namcnc , Nhatson , CKD (top ) mà làm máy CNC đại trà rồi kinh doanh chắc là không ít người gọi ào ào để ủng hộ đâu .  :Cool: 
chứ như bác Hoangluxabu , hay Thucongmynghe gi day làm máy rồi rao bán thử xem , ai dzám đặt mua (trừ người ko biết , nhưng chắc cũng chỉ dc 1 lần duy nhất rồi never ...)

----------

Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Các bác sau đây divodira; dvip; gà, cb, biet tuot bị Quảng nổ (chứ không phải Quảng VC) cho vào backlist cấm mua BomPhone đồng thời cấm dùng Bom Phun bởi tính năng mới nhất thế giới nhận diện người dùng. Khi mấy bác bật lên nó sẽ dùng cam quét và phát hiện nếu đồng chí nào bị bác Quảng cho vào bờ lất lít là máy sẽ tự động hủy (nổ banh xác)  :Big Grin:

----------

CBNN, conga, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Diyodira

> Các bác sau đây divodira; dvip; gà, cb, biet tuot bị Quảng nổ (chứ không phải Quảng VC) cho vào backlist cấm mua BomPhone đồng thời cấm dùng Bom Phun bởi tính năng mới nhất thế giới nhận diện người dùng. Khi mấy bác bật lên nó sẽ dùng cam quét và phát hiện nếu đồng chí nào bị bác Quảng cho vào bờ lất lít là máy sẽ tự động hủy (nổ banh xác)


Bức bối lắm bác ơi, có tiền có não như mấy ổng thì thiếu gì chuyện cần làm cho đất nước, đằng này đi làm chuyện vớ va vớ vẩn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## culitruong

Có một bác trong nghề cnc này  luyện cùng một loại võ công với bác Quãng, cả 2 người này đang được IS hứa trả lương rất cao để về là CEO nhưng chưa chịu.

Mần ăn thôi, anh làm được anh bán được anh có lợi nhuận. Bán ế, lổ chổng vó thì cổ đông nó đè ra đập. Chẳng có lý do gì mà thịt bó úc ngon hơn ta phải ăn ...bò Việt mới là yêu nước.

----------

CBNN, Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Lý do người Việt luôn nghèo, nếu không có tài nguyên thì bây giờ chắc không bằng Lào..Cũng như bạn thôi, bạn chế được cái máy CNC lúc đầu nó chưa ra gì nhưng nếu có người ủng hộ , thì bạn mới có hứng thú cũng như phát triển lâu dài được chứ.


haiz, kinh tế thị trường mờ anh, biết bao nhiêu tay làm, chỉ có vài tay suất sắc là sống dược , còn quá nhiều tay tạp nham mà vẫn sống khoe<> ngày đó cận kề sự khủng hoảng
tầm 2006 2007 bà bán rau ở đài loan cũng biết máy CNC là cái gì <> 1 2 năm sau khủng hoảng giờ đi triển lãm ko còn thấy máy cnc dài loan mấy, trước đó liên hệ với mấy công ty làm part máy cnc dài loan, cty mới có tư cách nói chuyện, giờ thì mấy chú ấy lên alipapa với 1 số trang bán hàng, bán spinlde như bán rau rồi

 nhà sản xuất phải có đủ khả năng thuyết phục được khách hàng,  từ những năm 70 với năng lực sản xuất bùng nổ, hàng hoá thừa mứa, con người mới có thêm bộ môn MARKET+ING, market là danh từ nên trước giờ ko có thêm ING, giờ thêm ING đại í là  những hành động làm thay đổi thị trường 

các nhà sản xuất trước kia cạnh tranh nhau khốc liệt, sản sàng tiêu diệt nhau, kết quả là chỉ còn vài chú sống , giờ thì các chú ấy quá lớn để chết, nên việc canh tranh ko sống chết nữa , mà còn bắt tay nhau chăn dắt thị trường, các cụ thấy mấy năm gần đay hàng loạt các công ty bị dính án phạt vì dàn xếp thị trường. từ 1950 đã có lý thuyết cân bằng NASH , lý thuyết này giải thik được hiện tượng các tập đoàn bắt tay nhau

http://vangsaigon.com/forum/showthre...Thuyet-Kinh-Te

----------


## nhatson

> Bức bối lắm bác ơi, có tiền có não như mấy ổng thì thiếu gì chuyện cần làm cho đất nước, đằng này đi làm chuyện vớ va vớ vẩn.


tự do mà anh, anh ấy có tiền và anh ấy ko vi phạm pháp luật  :Smile:

----------


## culitruong

Mà các bác đừng vội chê nhá, không chừng vài tháng sau các quan chức nhà ta mổi người người một chiếc (mà ở ta thì quan đông lắm ) là anh TNT đủ sống rồi nhá.

Không ai biết đằng sau anh ây là ai đâu, tôi củng không biết.

----------


## nhatson

bàn tới vĩ mô em nghĩ cần phài nghiền ngẩm cuốn " nguồn gốc thịnh vượng của một quốc gia - adam smith" môn kinh tế học gọi là cha đẻ của cùa môn kinh tế học, nền tảng của ... TBCN 
http://u34956.shareflare.net/downloa...books.rar.html

----------


## nhatson

gần đây có thế giới ảo , hình thành 2 phe, 1 phe ném đá cái mình ko ưa, 1 phe ném đá phe ném đá vì ko ưa phe ném đá
ném xong coi như là giải trí, cho não thêm ít nếp nhăn  :Smile: 

phe ném đá đa phần ném về vấn đề truyền thông , tỉ lệ ném đá spham ko cao> ko tới nỗi anti spam của BKAV 
mà khổ nỗi ngày nay, truyền thông là 1 phần của spham. <> làm quảng cáo ko tốt tức là sản phẩm lỗi rồi ( lỗi 1 trong các yếu tố cấu thành sản phẩm)

----------


## Nam CNC

hot quá , quả đúng là bomphone , mới có 2 ngày mà mấy cha nhiều chuyện cỡ này rồi , trong đó có em , chém tiếp các bác , chém nhiều mới hiểu nhiều cái sự đời nó thế , biết thế cũng là lợi thế rồi đó.

----------


## Diyodira

> gần đây có thế giới ảo


he he, tự nguyện bỏ facebook cả tháng nay rồi, nhẹ cái đầu-con mắt ghê đó hen, ảo ... ảo ... toàn là ảo.
con người ngủ hết nửa đời, face làm mất hết một nửa của nửa còn lại, vậy tôi chỉ còn 1/4 cuộc đời sao? thật điên rồ nếu phải tiếp tục với face, ai ném đá em nhận hết nhưng rồi sau phải ân hận xin lỗi đấy nhé.

----------

nguyencnc86, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay người em không được khỏe.. như có bom trong bụng từ sáng tới giờ.
Nên chém tiếp cho vui.. nhắc lại là em không hề đã kích nền sản xuất nước nhà. Nếu em là người tiêu dùng thì em mua cái gì mang lại cho mình nhiều giá trị nhất với mức chi phí thấp nhất. Bất chấp nó là hàng nước nào, trước đó chúng ta đã ra sức bảo vệ một nền công nghiệp đến mức lũng đoạn thị trường, sản phẩm chỉ mang giá trị ảo. Giờ chúng ta đã bước vào con đường hội nhập.. cạnh tranh không lại là do anh.. dở.

Bài này em trích từ facebook vì thấy nó vui.

_KHÔNG THỂ TIN ĐƯỢC!

Thật không thể tin được, lần đầu tiên có nhiều chuyển biến xảy ra gần như cùng lúc tại các tập đoàn công nghệ lớn trên toàn thế giới và có thể nói trong ngày 26/5 là ngày đen tối của tất cả các tập đoàn công nghệ trên thế giới.

- Đầu tiên là việc tập đoàn Sony tuyên bố giải thể mảng âm thanh của hãng sau hơn 35 năm tồn tại, lý do được cho là hãng đã rất chán nản khi biết tin 1 chiếc điện thoại chỉ với giá 9,990 triệu VNĐ ( chưa VAT) cho ra chất lượng âm thanh tương đương với chất lượng đĩa than..... ngoài ra để xin lỗi khách hàng, hãng sẽ giảm giá chiếc máy nghe nhạc Walkman đầu bảng hiện tại là NW-ZX2 từ 1200$ (~25 triệu) xuống còn 120$ vì hãng tự nhận thấy chiếc walkman này còn lâu mới mang lại chất lượng nhạc tương đương đĩa than.
- Một sự việc hi hữu vừa xảy ra tại trụ sở của tập đoàn BlackBerry tại Waterloo - Canada khi toàn bộ lãnh đạo của họ phải nhập viện vì bị... sặc. Nguyên nhân ban đầu được cho là toàn bộ người có mặt trong phòng đã đột nhiên bật cười suốt hơn 30 phút sau khi nghe tin Blackberry đã mất danh hiệu điện thoại bảo mật nhất thế giới vào tay 1 chiếc điện thoại chạy android.
- Tình trạng hỗn loạn đang xảy ra tại tập đoàn Microsoft khi CEO của hãng này đang mất kiểm soát, liên tục lập lại rằng phi vụ mua lại Nokia kèm công nghệ chụp hình Pureview là hoàn toàn sai lầm... vụ việc được cho đã xảy ra sau khi vị CEO này chứng kiến 1 chiếc điện thoại mới, sở hữu camera có khả năng chụp hình tuyệt đẹp, chụp trước lấy nét sau mà không cần Lồi, xấu xí như tụi Lumia Phone... đặc biệt hơn nữa là người dùng có thể lấy nét sau khi chụp hơn 2 năm.
- Samsung cho biết đang cân nhắc giảm quy mô và số lượng nhà máy sx điện thoại trên toàn thế giới sau khi có tin đã xuất hiện 1 chiếc đt vượt trội hoàn toàn S6 của mình mà không cần đến nhiều nhà máy hay dây chuyền gì tối tân cho lắm - Hãng cũng cho biết đang gặp khó khăn trong việc tìm địa chỉ của nhà máy sx chiếc đt kia.
- CEO Tim Cúc của Apple bật khóc khi biết công nghệ màn hình retina trên iphone chỉ là trò cười bấy lâu nay, bên cạnh đó Giám đốc mảng di động của LG đang trải qua cú sốc lớn trong đời khi hay tin công nghệ màn hình lượng tử (quantum) mà hãng dày công nghiên cứu, áp dụng lên flagship mới nhất của mình - G4 - còn ko thèm được đem ra so sánh.
Ở một diễn biến khác, lần đầu tiên chúng ta thấy sự hợp tác của các cơ quan an ninh, mật vụ trên toàn thế giới. (CIA, FSB, Mossad, MI6, BND, MSS), các nhà khoa học hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực hạt nhân... đã tổ chức họp khẩn bàn về việc có kẻ đã thành công trong việc thu nhỏ đầu đạn hạt nhân đến mức có thể nhét vào một thiết bị di dộng .
Tin cuối là việc cơ quan an ninh quốc gia Huê kỳ (NSA) đang xem xét việc lần đầu tiên trong lịch sử nước này, một thiết bị di động được đưa vào danh sách cấm mang theo khi nhập cảnh vào Mỹ vì lý do an ninh.
Update: cổ phiếu của hàng loại cty bán lẻ online như Amazon, Ebay, Alibaba đồng loạt giảm hơn 69% giá trị sau khi có tin các cổ đông lớn của các cty này đòi rút hết cổ phần của mình để đầu tư vào 1 cty bán đt online tại Việt Nam sau khi tham khảo chính sác đổi trả hàng của công ty này.
(FBer: Hong Loc)._

----------

CBNN, Gamo, hoctap256, nhatson, suu_tam, thuhanoi

----------


## vandiep1995

Tính năng nổi bật nhất của bphone: khi bị cướp giật, nạn nhân chỉ cần hô ANH QUẢNG ƠI CỨU EM, điện thoại sẽ nổ ngay tức thì và kẻ cướp sẽ bị tiêu diệt!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

coi chừng cncpro bị diedog (ddos) đó nha.

----------


## nhatson

dag hot post đây các cụ ngó, với em nó là điều kì diệu
hìn như là máy chiếu, chiếu lên 1 màng gì đấy

----------


## itanium7000

Cái mà bác *nhatson* nêu có vẻ giống như lấy máy chiếu chiếu vào một tấm kính. Nhưng thay vì thế nó chiếu vào cái gì đó như luồng hơi nóng hay lạnh hoặc bụi gì đó không biết nữa.

Những cái như vậy là do các nhà khoa học đang cố gắng tạo ra công nghệ hiển thị Hologram thực sự. Thật là mê mẩn các bác ạ:

----------


## suu_tam

Trong vụ BPhone của BKAV em đã hiểu nhầm về họ, em đã nghĩ sai về họ. Ngại quá.

Ban đầu em nghĩ họ như ca sĩ LỆ RƠI. Nhưng sau mới biết em nhầm hóa ra họ như hot boy KENNY SANG.

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy ae xem ông nhà báo này từ bụng ta suy bụng ngươi nè.
Tui mà gặp ngoài đời chắc phụt cho một mớ bọt.
Khg muốn chém nữa mà cứ chọt  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 



http://m.dantri.com.vn/su-kien/tu-bp...et-1078269.htm

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác thông cảm, bác Quảng cũng phải mất khoảng 6tr cho bài báo ấy đấy

----------


## Diyodira

> Hehe, bác thông cảm, bác Quảng cũng phải mất khoảng 6tr cho bài báo ấy đấy


Chắc thấy NS nhắc khéo nên dọn đường mương truyền thông  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

a quảng giấu nhà máy kỹ quá khiến truyền thông vẫn đang tò mò  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Diyodira

> a quảng giấu nhà máy kỹ quá khiến truyền thông vẫn đang tò mò


Nghe thấy hứa với truyền thông vài tuần nữa dẫn đi xem xưởng, cùng lắm là dãy phòng ngồi đóng hộp, vô bao bì, lừa dân tộc thiểu số chứ lừa ae mình được àh, cố đấm ăn xôi thiệt, bởi vậy chết từ vòng gởi xe, nổ quá trời trời.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông Quảng thù 7 kiếp với anh hả anh di vo di ra

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

> Ông Quảng thù 7 kiếp với anh hả anh di vo di ra


Mình là người VN mà, làm cái gì mang tính hồn nước thì phải đẳng cấp, đáng mặt người Việt, đừng để thành trò hề cho tg, mới ra mắt mà vướng bao nhiêu lỗi trẻ trâu ai mà chịu được  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Em ủng hộ anh Nguyễn Tử Quảng, ủng hộ Bphone. Khi nào gom đủ tiền sẽ mua Bphone, hiện tại dùng mấy con cùi mía đã.

----------

biết tuốt, hoctap256, thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

> Em ủng hộ anh Nguyễn Tử Quảng, ủng hộ Bphone. Khi nào gom đủ tiền sẽ mua Bphone, hiện tại dùng mấy con cùi mía đã.


Việc ủng hộ là quyền của mỗi người mà, rất khâm phục bản lĩnh của bác nếu show hàng lên đây  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

> Việc ủng hộ là quyền của mỗi người mà, rất khâm phục bản lĩnh của bác nếu show hàng lên đây


đúng rùi ủng hộ anh quảng thì kệ chứ đừng học anh quảng nghe  :Wink:

----------


## Huudong

Mấy bác đừng đùa, nghe đồn có xưởng thật, lúc đầu tính mua hàng loạt máy của hartford- dòng MPV10 , loại này tương tự DATRON, chạy tốc độ cao ( 60.000rpm), sau không biết sao chuyển qua dùng trung tâm gia công của nhật bản, nghe đồn vậy nhưng không biết anh ấy giấu máy ở đâu.

----------


## conga

> em ủng hộ anh nguyễn tử quảng, ủng hộ bphone. Khi nào gom đủ tiền sẽ mua bphone, hiện tại dùng mấy con cùi mía đã.


9tr900k hả bác,3 bộ alpha chứ mấy.  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Đem cái Bom phone so sánh với dự án xe giá rẻ cho người nghèo của Cam nữa chứ.. đúng là thằng nhà báo hàm hồ. Nhà nghèo nào ở VN mua được cái Bom phone đó?
http://nguyentandungvn.org/nguoi-nha...-tu-quang.html

----------


## katerman

THẬT, KHÔNG THỂ TIN NỔI. 
Em Xin các bác không thổi tin nữa.

kí tên: Quang.NT

----------


## thuannguyen

Xin anh Quảng phay mấy cái vỏ không biết anh có cho k nhỉ, chắc giá giảm được xuống 9tr.  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Toàn dân hùa theo ném đá anh Quảng. Nếu bác Linh Nhatson chẳng may quảng cáo quá đà thì có khi gạch đá ném Driver của bác ấy cũng đủ xây vài con biệt thự. 

Haizz. Chán cái sự tình, cái tầm của dân ném đá...

----------

anhxco

----------


## Diyodira

> Toàn dân hùa theo ném đá anh Quảng. Nếu bác Linh Nhatson chẳng may quảng cáo quá đà thì có khi gạch đá ném Driver của bác ấy cũng đủ xây vài con biệt thự. 
> 
> Haizz. Chán cái sự tình, cái tầm của dân ném đá...


Bạn dùng từ sai rồi, ở đây ai cũng lớn và có lập trường của mình, chính kiến của mình, đâu phải cái đám còm dấu danh bên mấy trang lá cải mà hùa.
Còn nếu NS khg khéo bị ném cũng là bình thường, " người chê ta mới là bạn, khen ta là thù, bị chê mà cứ thích nghe muốn nghèo cũng không thể nghèo ..."
Thanks

----------

nhatson

----------


## marl

BPhone được sản xuất tại VN là chính xác; tất nhiên linh kiện điện tử thì phải nhập khẩu. Nhà máy sản xuất đặt tại Hà Nội.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thôi cho xin các bác.

Em dân CNTT, em luôn ủng hộ các sản phẩm Made in VN. Vì dụ là em đang dùng 1 con DTDĐ của Mobiistar, là sản phẩm nếu theo định nghĩa của bác Quảng, là thuần Việt: boot lên là logo Mobiistar, vào bên trong là các sản phẩm của Google phần lớn được thay thế bằng sản phẩm VN hết. Do đó nếu nói theo kiểu bác Quảng là hệ điều hành BOS thì sản phẩm của Mobiistar là sản phẩm của người Việt.

Cái em ko ưa chỗ bác Quảng là sự lừa đảo. Em đi giải quyết hậu quả cho cái phần mềm BKAV của bác ấy vài lần nên thú thật là em ko ưa nó vì tốn tiền mà ko bằng các phần mềm miễn phí. Ngoài ra bác Quảng nổ nhiều quá nên từ trước tới giờ em cũng ghét: năm ngoái bác ấy nổ 17tr dân VN xài BKAV, nhưng tính thử coi toàn quốc có 90tr dân, con số 17tr đó là nổ (năm nay bác ấy rút xuống còn 5tr). Rồi website bkav của bác ấy có số lượng truy cập hàng đâu thế giới... thế thì Bing, Yahoo, Google, EBay, Alibaba, ... các cty thương mại điện tử chắc nên giải tán hết. Em đoán số truy cập của bác ấy nhiều khi còn ko bằng trang vatgia, 5giay, lazada nữa

Như bác Đi Vô Đi Ra thì lúc mới xem truyền hình vụ BPhone thì em thấy rất hay nhưng sau xem kỹ mới phát hiện ra bác ấy dùng những xảo thuật để quảng cáo mà theo quan điểm em là lừa đảo. Ví dụ: lấy hình trên mạng photoshop xong rồi lại bảo là hình đẹp nhờ BomPhone, chụp hình trong tối mà vẫn đẹp như mơ nhưng nhìn ra thì thấy là photoshop vì chụp 3 người ra 4 người. Cái Transferjet mà bác ấy quảng cáo số 1 thế giới, lần đầu tiên, độc quyền => quá xạo, thật ra là công nghệ của Toshiba ra đời năm 2008.
Quảng cáo cấu hình mạnh hơn iPhone mà em nghe thằng bạn em phóng viên test xong kêu chơi game ko nổi.

=> bao nhiêu người sẽ bị bác ấy lừa, bỏ ra 1 gia tài, mua xong rồi ko như bác ấy quảng cáo?

----------


## Gamo

> BPhone được sản xuất tại VN là chính xác; tất nhiên linh kiện điện tử thì phải nhập khẩu. Nhà máy sản xuất đặt tại Hà Nội.


Cái này cũng phải xem xét: ví dụ trong mảng camera, các cty sản xuất camera thương hiệu Việt họ làm sao? Vỏ, ruột tất cả là made in China, nhưng nhập rời, sau đó ráp tại VN.

Tương tự về Bom Phone: chúng ta xem có bao nhiêu linh kiện trong đó có khả năng made in VN? Phần software là phần dân VN có thế mạnh nhất thì bác Quảng đã làm được gì trong đó rồi? Nếu bác ấy chỉ ráp tại VN thì ko có giá trị mấy. Nếu hệ điều hành bác ấy chỉ download Android về, thay logo, nhạc, thì cũng chẳng có giá trị gì...

----------


## CKD

Về bản thân, gốc e là một nhà sản xuất, mấy cái trò cnc chỉ là chém cho ra gió. Bản thân em hiểu sản xuất phải làm thế nào, muốn có thị trường, khách hàng tin dùng phải là thế nào. Làm ăn lâu dài khác với chụp giật tức thời. Mấy cái này.. cụ nào từng trải chắc đều đã gặp trái đắng & nhiều kinh nghiệm với khách hàng việt.
Cũng vì là người làm sản xuất nên hiểu rất rỏ khách hàng có ảnh hưởng đến sự tồn vong của sp đến mức nào? Luôn mong mỏi người việt dùng hàng việt vì chưa đủ sức để cả tg dùng hàng việt.  Nhưng tiêu dùng là một bài toán lợi ích mà chỉ người tiêu dùng mới có quyền quyết định. Chính sách bảo hộ hàng trong nước là đi ngược lại sự phát triển của nền kinh tế, ngược lại với quy luật cung cầu. VN ta trong thời gian ngắn tới.. cũng không thể bảo hộ hàng việt. Vậy làm thế nào thì dân viêt sẽ dùng hàng việt. Cái này chắc khi các bác nói được làm được thì em mới tin.
Bản thân em, như đã nói ở trên.. nếu mọi thứ hàng nhập và hàng việt có chất lượng ngang bằng, phù hợp nhu cầu thì giá cao hơn khoảng 10% thì em vẫn dùng hàng việt. Nếu thấy chất lượng kém hơn thì mức giá cũng tương xứng mới được.
Riêng cái khoản chém ra bão, giới thiệu sp bằng chiêu trò là không có cảm tình. Với vai trò là người tiêu dùng.. em nghĩ mình có quyền chỉ trích. Đấy là quyền tự do ngôn luận.
Đem mấy cái sp kiểu này mà so sánh với hàn & nhật cngf thấy trên bowf dưới ruộng. Ở đó hàng nội địa chất lượng cao hơn, giá lại tốt hơn.
Bác nào bảo là a/e đang ném đá, không ủng hộ hàng việt thì làm ơn chụp cái hình bphone có mình trong đó. Chứ hô hào bảo a/e mua bom phone đi, người việt ủng hộ hàng việt trong khi tay thì cằm iphone 5/6/6+ thì chém với ai.

----------

Gamo, Huudong, vandiep1995

----------


## Huudong

> Về bản thân, gốc e là một nhà sản xuất, mấy cái trò cnc chỉ là chém cho ra gió. Bản thân em hiểu sản xuất phải làm thế nào, muốn có thị trường, khách hàng tin dùng phải là thế nào. Làm ăn lâu dài khác với chụp giật tức thời. Mấy cái này.. cụ nào từng trải chắc đều đã gặp trái đắng & nhiều kinh nghiệm với khách hàng việt.
> Cũng vì là người làm sản xuất nên hiểu rất rỏ khách hàng có ảnh hưởng đến sự tồn vong của sp đến mức nào? Luôn mong mỏi người việt dùng hàng việt vì chưa đủ sức để cả tg dùng hàng việt.  Nhưng tiêu dùng là một bài toán lợi ích mà chỉ người tiêu dùng mới có quyền quyết định. Chính sách bảo hộ hàng trong nước là đi ngược lại sự phát triển của nền kinh tế, ngược lại với quy luật cung cầu. VN ta trong thời gian ngắn tới.. cũng không thể bảo hộ hàng việt. Vậy làm thế nào thì dân viêt sẽ dùng hàng việt. Cái này chắc khi các bác nói được làm được thì em mới tin.
> Bản thân em, như đã nói ở trên.. nếu mọi thứ hàng nhập và hàng việt có chất lượng ngang bằng, phù hợp nhu cầu thì giá cao hơn khoảng 10% thì em vẫn dùng hàng việt. Nếu thấy chất lượng kém hơn thì mức giá cũng tương xứng mới được.
> Riêng cái khoản chém ra bão, giới thiệu sp bằng chiêu trò là không có cảm tình. Với vai trò là người tiêu dùng.. em nghĩ mình có quyền chỉ trích. Đấy là quyền tự do ngôn luận.
> Đem mấy cái sp kiểu này mà so sánh với hàn & nhật cngf thấy trên bowf dưới ruộng. Ở đó hàng nội địa chất lượng cao hơn, giá lại tốt hơn.
> Bác nào bảo là a/e đang ném đá, không ủng hộ hàng việt thì làm ơn chụp cái hình bphone có mình trong đó. Chứ hô hào bảo a/e mua bom phone đi, người việt ủng hộ hàng việt trong khi tay thì cằm iphone 5/6/6+ thì chém với ai.


Bác nói rất phải !

----------


## nhatson

> Toàn dân hùa theo ném đá anh Quảng. Nếu bác Linh Nhatson chẳng may quảng cáo quá đà thì có khi gạch đá ném Driver của bác ấy cũng đủ xây vài con biệt thự. 
> 
> Haizz. Chán cái sự tình, cái tầm của dân ném đá...


hehe, sao lại lôi em vào, em là hạt cát thôi, ko so sánh với tập doàn được cụ ah 
1 cơ sở thì trách nhiệm cộng đồng nó cũng nhỏ , tập đoàn thì trách nhiệm nó với cộng đồng nó to

em thấy phản ứng của thị trường là bthường, đỉnh cao của kinh doanh là tạo ra nhu cầu, còn tèng tèng thì cứ làm theo nhu cầu

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

Chả biết gì về cntt, dưng mà thanh danh cụ Quảng em nghe lâu òi. Phần mềm cụ ấy cứ chém đấy, cụ nào biết cứ biết, cụ nào không biết cứ mua, thế là ổn rồi. Chương trình chống virus của cụ ấy bên em cũng dùng, mặc dù anh bạn làm cùng dân cntt chính cống, dùng vì nó tiện, thứ nữa là cũng chả quan trọng, diệt được con nào thì diệt, cùng lắm là thử xem nó tốt được đến đâu.

Mà chém quá thì cũng có làm sao? bác chủ vườn chuối chém vung tí mẹt, đối xử với thành viên thì vô lý đùng đùng .... Cũng có làm sao đâu. Cụ nào biết cứ biết, thành viên mới vẫn vào đầy. Em tin chắc là nếu bác ấy đủ sức làm máy, không phải cứ làm ra là lo chạy cong đuôi đi bảo trì thì bác ấy đầy việc làm. Quá ổn cho nhu cầu của bác ấy.

Còn cái Bphone gì gì đấy thì chắc cũng vậy, ai biết thì cứ biết, không biết thì cứ mua về .... dùng thử. Chiếm được vài % thị trường là quá ngon cho bác Quảng rồi. Lo gì mà lo.

Cái Bphone cùng lắm chỉ là một sản phẩm thương mại, có nói quá hay lừa đảo tí cũng chả chết ai, chả tệ hơn cái Vinasuki là mấy, chí ít là các cụ ấy bỏ tiền túi ra làm, không lôi tiền thuế của dân ra mà nghịch chơi. Vậy là ổn rồi ạ.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, thôi cho xin các bác.
> 
> Em dân CNTT, em luôn ủng hộ các sản phẩm Made in VN. Vì dụ là em đang dùng 1 con DTDĐ của Mobiistar, là sản phẩm nếu theo định nghĩa của bác Quảng, là thuần Việt: boot lên là logo Mobiistar, vào bên trong là các sản phẩm của Google phần lớn được thay thế bằng sản phẩm VN hết. Do đó nếu nói theo kiểu bác Quảng là hệ điều hành BOS thì sản phẩm của Mobiistar là sản phẩm của người Việt.
> 
> Cái em ko ưa chỗ bác Quảng là sự lừa đảo. Em đi giải quyết hậu quả cho cái phần mềm BKAV của bác ấy vài lần nên thú thật là em ko ưa nó vì tốn tiền mà ko bằng các phần mềm miễn phí. Ngoài ra bác Quảng nổ nhiều quá nên từ trước tới giờ em cũng ghét: năm ngoái bác ấy nổ 17tr dân VN xài BKAV, nhưng tính thử coi toàn quốc có 90tr dân, con số 17tr đó là nổ (năm nay bác ấy rút xuống còn 5tr). Rồi website bkav của bác ấy có số lượng truy cập hàng đâu thế giới... thế thì Bing, Yahoo, Google, EBay, Alibaba, ... các cty thương mại điện tử chắc nên giải tán hết. Em đoán số truy cập của bác ấy nhiều khi còn ko bằng trang vatgia, 5giay, lazada nữa
> 
> Như bác Đi Vô Đi Ra thì lúc mới xem truyền hình vụ BPhone thì em thấy rất hay nhưng sau xem kỹ mới phát hiện ra bác ấy dùng những xảo thuật để quảng cáo mà theo quan điểm em là lừa đảo. Ví dụ: lấy hình trên mạng photoshop xong rồi lại bảo là hình đẹp nhờ BomPhone, chụp hình trong tối mà vẫn đẹp như mơ nhưng nhìn ra thì thấy là photoshop vì chụp 3 người ra 4 người. Cái Transferjet mà bác ấy quảng cáo số 1 thế giới, lần đầu tiên, độc quyền => quá xạo, thật ra là công nghệ của Toshiba ra đời năm 2008.
> Quảng cáo cấu hình mạnh hơn iPhone mà em nghe thằng bạn em phóng viên test xong kêu chơi game ko nổi.
> 
> => bao nhiêu người sẽ bị bác ấy lừa, bỏ ra 1 gia tài, mua xong rồi ko như bác ấy quảng cáo?


mới gúc Transferjet, ko thấy tên bkav hay NTQ
https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts&gws_...bm=pts&start=0
http://baodatviet.vn/cong-nghe/tin-t...a-sao-3270094/
chỗ này xác nhận, bphone chỉ ứng dụng công nghệ, ko phát triển, còn chuyện độc quyền thì... chờ hãng công bố hoặc rảnh rỗi gúc, patent thì đứng tên sony với toshiba


nổ lực để made in vn là đáng ghi nhận, nhưng cơ bản còn rất nhiều thứ phải làm để bắt kịp thế giới
dù sao cũng là làm ăn thôi, ai ko ưa thì cứ ném đá, còn thuyết phục được ai đó mua hàng thì... saleman đó có tài

cộng đồng kỹ thuật đủ lớn thì comement mới có tính răn đe còn ném lẻ tẻ thì ném cứ ném, chào hàng cứ chào thôi

b.r

----------

Diyodira

----------


## ít nói

> mới gúc Transferjet, ko thấy tên bkav hay NTQ
> https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts&gws_...bm=pts&start=0
> 
> 
> nổ lực để made in vn là đáng ghi nhận, nhưng cơ bản còn rất nhiều thứ phải làm để bắt kịp thế giới
> dù sao cũng là làm ăn thôi, ai ko ưa thì cứ ném đá, còn thuyết phục được ai đó mua hàng thì... saleman đó có tài
> 
> cộng đồng kỹ thuật đủ lớn thì comement mới có tính răn đe còn ném lẻ tẻ thì ném cứ ném, chào hàng cứ chào thôi
> 
> b.r


thực ra bán hàng có nhiều cách. bkav cần bán dự án nhà nước dùng để đảm bảo aninh đã là đủ. còn sp đầu tay thành công hay không còn tùy thuộc nhiều yếu tố 
tuy nhiên em đánh giá cao vì lá cờ đầu . các doanh nghiệp khác muốn là hoặc có dự định sẽ mạnh dạn làm như vậy ngành khoa học kỹ thuật mới làm được .

lấy ví dụ cho anh em driver nhatson. nếu cụ ấy ko mạnh dạn làm thương mại các pác có dám làm hay ko. mà có làm được hay ko ?
có thể thành công hay thất bại em ko nói đến nhưng nhìn tích cực nếu em muốn sx em nhìn thấy driver đó em à làm được mình cần cải tiến cái này cái kia vvv. 

còn ngồi chê bai thì vô lắm à

----------


## nhatson

> thực ra bán hàng có nhiều cách. bkav cần bán dự án nhà nước dùng để đảm bảo aninh đã là đủ. còn sp đầu tay thành công hay không còn tùy thuộc nhiều yếu tố 
> tuy nhiên em đánh giá cao vì lá cờ đầu . các doanh nghiệp khác muốn là hoặc có dự định sẽ mạnh dạn làm như vậy ngành khoa học kỹ thuật mới làm được .
> 
> lấy ví dụ cho anh em driver nhatson. nếu cụ ấy ko mạnh dạn làm thương mại các pác có dám làm hay ko. mà có làm được hay ko ?
> có thể thành công hay thất bại em ko nói đến nhưng nhìn tích cực nếu em muốn sx em nhìn thấy driver đó em à làm được mình cần cải tiến cái này cái kia vvv. 
> 
> còn ngồi chê bai thì vô lắm à


em xác nhận lại, em làm drive ko phải vì em DÁM LÀM mà vì em có cái duyên (sự may mắn) để làm và bán được drive  :Smile: 

còn chuyện thị trường, ko thích thì cứ chém, các cụ bảo vệ made in vn có quyến ném đá "cái đám ném đá BPHONE" vì ko ưa 
vậy nên các cụ ko ưa BPHONE cũng có quyền ném đá Bphone, hiện tại là chưa ảnh hưởng đến hoà bình thế giới và ... ai cũng có lí

em ko ưa cách mà BKAV làm marketig, lấy phong cách apple, lấy hình ảnh của steve ( mà em cũng chẳng ưa cái ông này) , nhưng mà vẫn cần bảo vệ hình ảnh của ong í,

gúc số lượng patent dứng tên steve là đủ để thấy thuyết phục sự nỗ lực làm ra sản phẩm
https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts&gws_...s&q=steve+jobs

----------


## Nam CNC

BKAV giỏi thì đâu để ATP30 theo dõi cả hệ thống trong 10 năm không hay , cuối cùng nhờ anh USA phát hiện ra giúp.

Việc ném đá là điều tất nhiên khi bác nói quá , nói lố , không ai phủ nhận sự cố gắng bác Quảng , nhưng chẳng ai chấp nhận việc nổ banh xác của bác ấy và cuối cùng sản phẩm của bác ấy lãnh đạn là điều tất yếu .

--- Thấy cái vô lí trong kỹ thuật mà dân kỹ thuật không phản biện thì không xứng đáng làm kĩ thuật , các bác im lặng chẳng khác nào cổ vũ cái vô lí , nếu chịu đọc báo thì cả khối chú khen đây thôi và chiều ngược lại thấy cái sai thì cả khối chú phải lên tiếng ( ném đá ) cũng là điều bình thường .


--- Việc im lặng trước cái vô lí là kết quả cncprovn này ra đời để cho các chú nào đó không chấp nhận cái sai của mấy sếp thegioicnc và cuối cùng nhiều bác im lặng cũng phải ra đi từ từ trong uất ngẹn ... có thể thấy khác nhau trong xử sự là do văn hoá xử sự mỗi vùng nó khác và văn hoá cncprovn là văn hoá va chạm , phải chịu nói , nói đúng được cảm ơn , nói sai bị ném đá thế thì mới biết đúng sai nơi đâu thì mới tiến bộ chứ , ném đá không phải thù ghét là cổ vũ cho cái đúng sai,  trong kĩ thuật không bao giờ có chuyện sao cũng được

----------

CBNN, Diyodira, Huudong, minhtriet, nhatson, thanhtrung

----------


## Diyodira

> BKAV giỏi thì đâu để ATP30 theo dõi cả hệ thống trong 10 năm không hay , cuối cùng nhờ anh USA phát hiện ra giúp.
> 
> Việc ném đá là điều tất nhiên khi bác nói quá , nói lố , không ai phủ nhận sự cố gắng bác Quảng , nhưng chẳng ai chấp nhận việc nổ banh xác của bác ấy và cuối cùng sản phẩm của bác ấy lãnh đạn là điều tất yếu .
> 
> --- Thấy cái vô lí trong kỹ thuật mà dân kỹ thuật không phản biện thì không xứng đáng làm kĩ thuật , các bác im lặng chẳng khác nào cổ vũ cái vô lí , nếu chịu đọc báo thì cả khối chú khen đây thôi và chiều ngược lại thấy cái sai thì cả khối chú phải lên tiếng ( ném đá ) cũng là điều bình thường .
> 
> 
> --- Việc im lặng trước cái vô lí là kết quả cncprovn này ra đời để cho các chú nào đó không chấp nhận cái sai của mấy sếp thegioicnc và cuối cùng nhiều bác im lặng cũng phải ra đi từ từ trong uất ngẹn ... có thể thấy khác nhau trong xử sự là do văn hoá xử sự mỗi vùng nó khác và văn hoá cncprovn là văn hoá va chạm , phải chịu nói , nói đúng được cảm ơn , nói sai bị ném đá thế thì mới biết đúng sai nơi đâu thì mới tiến bộ chứ , ném đá không phải thù ghét là cổ vũ cho cái đúng sai,  trong kĩ thuật không bao giờ có chuyện sao cũng được


Cha này còm nghe được nè, mai mốt cncpro mà lên tầm cao mới tui ủng hộ hết mình vì cái đối nhân "sự" thế của hắn, không có lý do gì hắn khg dẫn đầu trong tương lai khg xa, tui cũng đang ấp ủ một đóng góp nho nhỏ để thêm hoa cho mùa xuân, Hy vọng mấy ae cũng vậy  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Nam CNC lấy tư cách dân kỹ thụt ra bàn chuyện mấy thằng đi buôn, em thấy không ổn. Mấy cái trò hàng VN này nọ chỉ là trò mèo để họ bán hàng thôi, mấy cha ấy kiếm đầy túi còn cụ thì cứ ngồi đấy mà đúng với sai.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Nói chung với em là như vầy.
- Nói xấu người khác là không đúng. Nhưng thấy cái xấu mà không lên tiếng thì mình là người xấu. Ở đây em nhận em không đúng nhưng em khẵng định em là người tốt.
- Nếu trước cái sai mà không ai phản đối, không ai lên tiếng thì rồi cộng đồng sẽ ra sao? Làm tốt, làm đúng không được khen vì mọi người nghĩ nó là hiển nhiên. Làm sai, làm dối bị chê vì mặc nhiên điều đó mọi người không chấp nhận được.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

một người có lẽ là ít người để ý nhưng là thần tượng của em, nhà nông học võ tòng xuân
ai chứ bác võ tòng xuân sản xuất đồ hay dở em cũng sẽ ủng hộ, bác  này đóng góp to lớn cho việt nam và đóng góp này vẫn đang phát huy, ko có chém gió
mà.... tên nào viet nam mít  ko dùng đồ có liên quan tới bác này  :Smile: 

http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%B5...B2ng_Xu%C3%A2n




nhìn lại thấy japan lợi hại, đào tạo cho vietnam 2 nhân vật xuất chúng + đúng cái vn cần vào 1 thời điểm nhất định
b.r

----------


## marl

Bphone thành công hay thất bại thời gian sẽ trả lời. Cũng không lâu nữa đâu!

Ai cũng biết thị trường SmartPhone là một thị trường cạnh tranh rất khốc liệt. BKAV đã dám đầu tư thời gian (4 năm), tiền của, con người để tham gia vào thị trường này thì em thấy là rất dũng cảm rồi. Vote cho BKAV một phiếu dũng cảm.
Khi cty BKAV đã dám đầu tư như vậy thì ban quản trị cty chắc chắn đã lường trước những kịch bản có thể xẩy ra rồi, các bác cứ chờ xem.

----------

nguyencnc86

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy chiêu tiếp thị của Bphone hơi bị độc đắc đấy ạ. Nếu đem so Bphone vơi Iphone thì chả có cửa gì để so, có quảng cáo kiểu gì thì chả mấy ai tin. Thế mạnh duy nhất của cụ Quảng là chém gió khó nghe. Những người làm quảng cáo đã tận dụng rất tốt sở trường này của cụ ấy ạ.

Một buổi thuyết trình vớ vẩn, vài cái ảnh cố tình ghép sai ( em không tin mấy người được thuê làm quảng cáo chuyên nghiệp lại đi ghép hình ẩu đến như vậy )  

Thế là xong. Mục đích gây ấn tượng cực mạnh đã xong. Ấn tượng tích cực hay tiêu cực thì cũng là ấn tượng, mọi người nhớ đến cái Bphone là được.

Đỡ được một khoản tiền quảng cáo không nhỏ, việc còn lại để cánh báo trí, báo mạng và các diễn đàn tiếp tục truyền tải không công.

Em vốn không quan tâm mấy cái sì mát phôn bao giờ, nhớ được đời điện thoại mình đang dùng là việc quá xa xỉ với em. Tính năng của nó lại càng xa vời hơn.. Vậy mà bây giờ em cũng buộc phải biết là trên đời có một con Bphone. 

Thành công hay không em chưa biết, dưng mà chiêu tiếp thị này quả là hơi bị táo bạo ạ .

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Bphone thành công hay thất bại thời gian sẽ trả lời. Cũng không lâu nữa đâu!
> 
> Ai cũng biết thị trường SmartPhone là một thị trường cạnh tranh rất khốc liệt. BKAV đã dám đầu tư thời gian (4 năm), tiền của, con người để tham gia vào thị trường này thì em thấy là rất dũng cảm rồi. Vote cho BKAV một phiếu dũng cảm.
> Khi cty BKAV đã dám đầu tư như vậy thì ban quản trị cty chắc chắn đã lường trước những kịch bản có thể xẩy ra rồi, các bác cứ chờ xem.


cụ có bắt đầu bỏ ống đề sắm 1 con ko?
nếu có thì hãy vote, còn ko mua mà vote thì làm người ta chưng hửng
 ko mua  thì toạ sơn quan hổ đấu  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## anhxco

Các bác chém quá e chẳng biết nói sao, một số bác chém chỉ đơn giản vì cái điều xưa này giờ đã tồn tại chứ k phải vì bản thân cái Bphone, và cái này cũng chính là cái bệnh cố hữu của người VN, em xin lỗi có thể đụng chạm vài người, ví như e ra cái sản phẩm rất tâm đắc, mới giới thiệu sơ, rồi alixo bị chém theo kiểu chưa biết cái sản phẩm nó thế nào đã nhắm mắt chém cho nó rớt rồi hãy hay, thì xin thưa e cũng chẳng còn tinh thần để làm tiếp, cứ thế thì đúng VN chẳng có cái gì vượt ra đc ranh giới VN.
Thi thố tài năng thấy VN cái gì cũng đứng top khư vực và TG... nhưng về VN lại bị cho không làm đc gì ra hồn, mọi người cứ bảo cơ chế.. cái đó đúng 1 phần nhưng e thấy phần lớn nữa do những cái chém không " cầu thị" mà ra, giá như 1 người làm, nhiều người xem qua góp ý thì hay biết bao, dân tây họ không thông minh bằng ta nhưng họ biết kết hợp nhiều cái không thông minh đó thành cái vĩ đại, còn mình thì tự chia nó ra thành cái không có gì. 
XIn lỗi vì có thể đụng chạm nhiều bác, chém cũng vui nhưng e thấy k nên quá tay... nếu đã là người có học và đặc biệt khi nào cũng mở miệng là muốn VN phát triển này nọ ngang tầm thế giới thì nên xem lại cách " chém" của mình ( xin lỗi, e chỉ toàn thấy sự đố kị trong đó
)

----------


## Diyodira

Ai cũng trầm trồ ít ra QNT cũng làm vang dôi giới truyền thông VN, từ già tới trẻ, từ vùng sâu tới vùng xa ...
Xin thưa mấy a lá cải phiến diện kia, mấy a bỏ Lệ Rơi đi đâu? Lệ rơi có tốn đồng cắt nào khg? Lệ Rơi có trình cao khg? Độ hót của Lệ Rơi gấp mấy so với Bombphone? Thôi mấy a đừng uốn ngòi bút nữa cho dân nhờ ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác chém quá e chẳng biết nói sao, một số bác chém chỉ đơn giản vì cái điều xưa này giờ đã tồn tại chứ k phải vì bản thân cái Bphone, và cái này cũng chính là cái bệnh cố hữu của người VN, em xin lỗi có thể đụng chạm vài người, ví như e ra cái sản phẩm rất tâm đắc, mới giới thiệu sơ, rồi alixo bị chém theo kiểu chưa biết cái sản phẩm nó thế nào đã nhắm mắt chém cho nó rớt rồi hãy hay, thì xin thưa e cũng chẳng còn tinh thần để làm tiếp, cứ thế thì đúng VN chẳng có cái gì vượt ra đc ranh giới VN.
> Thi thố tài năng thấy VN cái gì cũng đứng top khư vực và TG... nhưng về VN lại bị cho không làm đc gì ra hồn, mọi người cứ bảo cơ chế.. cái đó đúng 1 phần nhưng e thấy phần lớn nữa do những cái chém không " cầu thị" mà ra, giá như 1 người làm, nhiều người xem qua góp ý thì hay biết bao, dân tây họ không thông minh bằng ta nhưng họ biết kết hợp nhiều cái không thông minh đó thành cái vĩ đại, còn mình thì tự chia nó ra thành cái không có gì. 
> XIn lỗi vì có thể đụng chạm nhiều bác, chém cũng vui nhưng e thấy k nên quá tay... nếu đã là người có học và đặc biệt khi nào cũng mở miệng là muốn VN phát triển này nọ ngang tầm thế giới thì nên xem lại cách " chém" của mình ( xin lỗi, e chỉ toàn thấy sự đố kị trong đó
> )


em nghĩ việc đầu tiên là chấp nhận suy nghĩ trái chiều, nói người vn có bệnh em thấy ko ổn
em chỉ thấy thời tiết vn đẹp quanh năm, chẳng phải ko có việc, 6 tháng mua dông ko có tiền sưởi tiền ăn, nên bà con khá là sung sướng, mà sung sướng thì đâu thể tập trung suy nghĩ cho thấu đáo  :Smile:  , lập hội CNC DNA chưa gì em đã đi chiêu mộ đóng góp để nhậu coca roài đây  :Smile: 

nên em thấy gần đây nền văn minh nó từ xứ lạnh đổ qua xứ nóng

----------


## Diyodira

> Các bác chém quá e chẳng biết nói sao, một số bác chém chỉ đơn giản vì cái điều xưa này giờ đã tồn tại chứ k phải vì bản thân cái Bphone, và cái này cũng chính là cái bệnh cố hữu của người VN, em xin lỗi có thể đụng chạm vài người, ví như e ra cái sản phẩm rất tâm đắc, mới giới thiệu sơ, rồi alixo bị chém theo kiểu chưa biết cái sản phẩm nó thế nào đã nhắm mắt chém cho nó rớt rồi hãy hay, thì xin thưa e cũng chẳng còn tinh thần để làm tiếp, cứ thế thì đúng VN chẳng có cái gì vượt ra đc ranh giới VN.
> Thi thố tài năng thấy VN cái gì cũng đứng top khư vực và TG... nhưng về VN lại bị cho không làm đc gì ra hồn, mọi người cứ bảo cơ chế.. cái đó đúng 1 phần nhưng e thấy phần lớn nữa do những cái chém không " cầu thị" mà ra, giá như 1 người làm, nhiều người xem qua góp ý thì hay biết bao, dân tây họ không thông minh bằng ta nhưng họ biết kết hợp nhiều cái không thông minh đó thành cái vĩ đại, còn mình thì tự chia nó ra thành cái không có gì. 
> XIn lỗi vì có thể đụng chạm nhiều bác, chém cũng vui nhưng e thấy k nên quá tay... nếu đã là người có học và đặc biệt khi nào cũng mở miệng là muốn VN phát triển này nọ ngang tầm thế giới thì nên xem lại cách " chém" của mình ( xin lỗi, e chỉ toàn thấy sự đố kị trong đó
> )


Vậy bác nghĩ ai cũng thầy bói xem voi hết à?
Bác nòi cũng đúng nhưng tùy vấn đề, mà sao mình thấy nhiều người khg dám đối diện với sự thật, cứ lừa ngay cả chính mình.
Em đơn cử với bác một vấn đề của BPhone nhé: sao đem cấu hình so với iphone trong khi ông Q thừa biết là hai nền tản khác nhau, chưa nói đến sự khác nhau trong công nghệ chế tạo chíp, vậy có phải nổ và lừa đảo khg?

----------


## CKD

Hehe.
Dừng được chưa mấy bác.. quay về chuyên môn cnc thôi ạ. Tự nhiên giờ em cảm thấy mình đang đố kị. Trước đó em nghĩ mình rất hay khi dám nói điều mà nhiều người dám nghĩ nhưng không dám nói.
Lại chuyện mấy anh tây.. hình như mấy anh ấy chém nhau một cách cầu thị.. cái này thì em mới biết. Chứ lúc trước theo em biết thì mấy anh ấy chém nhau ác lắm, trong cuộc họp thì tranh luận nãy lữa, phản biện ầm ầm. Nhưng sau khi kết luận thì các anh có ý kiến nhưng bị bát vẫn cong lưng làm, khi kết quả công việc trôi chảy, anh trưởng nhóm cảm ơn những thành viên cùng tham gia, nào là nhờ sự góp sức đồng lòng mà chúng ta mới thành công vậy, bla bla.
Mà thôi em không nói nữa.. vì càng nói thì em càng đố kị. Tạm thời em làm người xấu vì người em định nói tới là người việt. Người tự tôn dân tộc là phải luôn khuyến khích, khích lệ dân tộc mình dù họ đang làm gì. Lỡ thấy sai thì nhắm mắt làm ngơ. Hãy chê bai mấy anh tây anh nhật vì chỉ lo phát minh phát kiến mà học dỡ, thi quốc tế toàn rớt.

----------


## anhxco

Có thể e nói hơi quá, làm mấy bác phật lòng, e nói VN chỉ đơn giản vì có e trong đó, và e cũng nói luôn e cũng nằm trong vòng luẩn quẩn đó , các bác nói đúng nên nhìn thẳng và chấp nhận sự thật ... 
@Bác CKD: Như bác nói, nếu đc hãy ngồi bàn tròn rồi chém nảy lửa cùng các anh đã làm ra con Bphone nhé, đảm bảo bác sẻ được thưởng lớn dù nó có thành công hay không. Em xin lỗi, riêng cái cách bác nói e tự cảm thấy điều e đã nói ở trên cũng khá đúng đấy.
Em chỉ cảm giác các bác chém như mấy cha anti-fan, chỉ là cái phạm trù yêu-ghét mà thôi...

----------


## nhatson

> Có thể e nói hơi quá, làm mấy bác phật lòng, e nói VN chỉ đơn giản vì có e trong đó, và e cũng nói luôn e cũng nằm trong vòng luẩn quẩn đó , các bác nói đúng nên nhìn thẳng và chấp nhận sự thật ... 
> @Bác CKD: Như bác nói, nếu đc hãy ngồi bàn tròn rồi chém nảy lửa cùng các anh đã làm ra con Bphone nhé, đảm bảo bác sẻ được thưởng lớn dù nó có thành công hay không. Em xin lỗi, riêng cái cách bác nói e tự cảm thấy điều e đã nói ở trên cũng khá đúng đấy.
> Em chỉ cảm giác các bác chém như mấy cha anti-fan, chỉ là cái phạm trù yêu-ghét mà thôi...


cái đoạn @ của bác khó thực hiện, cái vụ thưởng chắc cũng là chủ quan của bác ?, vì người ta đâu có sẵn sàng đợi mình đối thoại
thuyết phục viet nam mit như em dễ lắm, vứt vài cái bằng sáng chế của cai bphone , đọc xong là em tin sái cổ
tạm thời lỉnh vực mobile chưa có đang ký nào
http://iplib.noip.gov.vn/WebUI/WHitListPAT.php

anti fan lớn nhất là vấn đề marketing > marketing là 1 phần của sản phẩm 

to cụ anhxco , em chốt bằng câu hỏi, sp của bkav có phải là 1 sản phẩm tầm cở thế giới ko? thang điểm 10 công bằng bác cho em nó mấy điểm

với sự nổ lực của 1 team ở VN có quyết tâm và có ủng hộ tài chính bác có niềm tin là có thể làm 1 sp tương tự ko? với em thì hoàn toàn có thế, có điều làm xong thì nó chỉ là đuổi theo thế giới, vẫn cứ phải đóng của và típ tục luyện công, 

chuyên hàng đầu thế giới là chuyện rất là....hoang tưởng 
b.r

----------

minhtriet

----------


## nhatson

sieu phẩm xuất hiện rồi, ko thuyết phục được trình độ 12+ của em
em chẳng thấy chổ nào là "Quá trình thiết kế, chế tạo Bphone - Siêu phẩm hàng đầu thế giới !"

----------


## CKD

Chắc vậy đó bác.
Trước em không bao giờ nghĩ là mình đố kị, vì em nghĩ đố kị là hành động vì ghen tức thứ người khác có được mà mình lại không có. Trường hợp này em thì chẵng hề khó chịu vì anh Q làm được BPhone, cũng chưa hề quan tâm tại sao anh Q giàu hơn mình và càng không quan tâm đến cái dt này sẽ bán cho ai?. Cũng chẵng quan tâm ai sẽ mua cái phone đó.
Mọi điều em thắc mắc là vì với vai trò là người tiêu dùng.. tiếp nhận những thông tin đó khiến em có cảm giác mình bị lừa. Có gì đó không thật và quả đúng là vậy.
* những cái công nghệ được cho là duy nhất, mới nhất nếu nói gói gọn trong các thương hiệu trong nước thì không có gì phải bàn. Đằng này bảo tầm tg, quả thật mấy cái đó có lúc nào, ai phát minh thì em không rỏ. Nhưng những review công nghệ mà em được xem qua thì đã có vài năm về trước. Đành là ai cũng tự hào về sp của mình. Nhưng khẵng định kiểu đó em cho là thiếu tôn trọng nếu không muốn nói là lừa đảo?
* Khi em phát hiện mình bị đánh lừa thì em lên tiếng. Khi đó thì có  người bảo em không  ủng hộ hàng việt, rằng em ném đá, rằng em đố kị.
* Nếu ai biết rỏ những phát ngôn quá sự thật mà vẫn chấp nhận, không nghĩ mình bị lừa  thì là việc của cá nhân đó.
* Nếu ai không phát hiện ra các phát ngôn đó đúng sai thế nào thì cũng chã chấp làm gì. Vì thiếu thông tin trong các lĩnh vực này nên không có cơ sở so sánh, nhận biết.
Nếu gọi là đố kị thì em cũng có thể đã có. Em đố kị vì mình không đủ can đảm để có thể bóc phét chừng ấy công nghệ cho vài người thôi chứ chưa nói đến cả rừng người như ở bác Q. Quả thật phải gọi là em rất rất ganh tị về khoản này.
Còn việc bác ấy làm được thì phải tung hô ủng hộ. Xin lỗi vn còn nhiều người tài và làm giàu giỏi hơn bác ấy nhiều. Nhưng em thấy có bao người được cộng đồng ném cho nhiều đá vậy. Có thể nghĩ theo 2 hướng
* bác ấy cố tình làm vậy, kiểu kenySang gì gì đó. Cái này em đánh giá nhiều khã năng nhất. Nếu phán đoán của em đúng thì dù em có ném bao nhiêu đá thì cũng đã góp phần tăng rank từ khóa bphone từ các bộ máy tìm kiếm. Nếu theo cách này thì em đang giúp bác Q pr cho sản phẩm.
* bác ấy vô tình nấu cơm có sạn.. và búa rìu dư luận kiểu này là thứ không mong muốn.

----------

anhxco, nhatson

----------


## itanium7000

Riêng về công nghệ thì VN đừng hòng dẫn đầu thế giới hay là đột phá. Lý do là, ví dụ xét về mảng hẹp như kỹ thuật điện tử/khoa học máy tính. Các nước tiên tiến có các trung tâm như thung lũng Silicon, đó mới là những kẻ dẫn đầu trong cuộc chơi khoa học kỹ thuật. Mọi kỹ thuật phụ trợ đều phải tuân theo các lý thuyết và kiến trúc mà các con chip họ tạo ra. Nói riêng hơn, công nghệ/đặc tính kỹ thuật của một con smartphone được quyết định bởi con chip trung tâm và các ngoại vi...

Việt Nam chúng ta có gì? Thiết kế chip/sản xuất chip? Chưa có khả năng chứ chưa nói đến sản xuất những trái tim của khoa học kỹ thuật như vậy. Phần mềm? Giả dụ như Việt Nam rất giỏi viết phần mềm đi chăng nữa thì có giỏi hơn hay am hiểu hơn phần cứng như những người đã thiết kế sản xuất ra chúng?

Em ghét, rất ghét cái cách BKAV nói con bphone đột phá hay là ưu việt nhất thế giới này nọ bởi những lẽ đó, ưu việt ở đâu khi không sản xuất được những thứ quan trọng của lĩnh vực điện tử hiện đại (ít ra là đến giờ em chưa thấy dấu hiệu). Nếu như cùng lắm, trau chuốt và nghiêm túc lắm thì có lẽ họ làm schematic theo tài liệu kỹ thuật của con chip chính rồi đặt làm PCB, đặt làm vỏ, customize cái Android của Google. Nhưng đã làm được đến thế chưa? Nhà máy họ ở đâu...

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> cái đoạn @ của bác khó thực hiện, cái vụ thưởng chắc cũng là chủ quan của bác ?, vì người ta đâu có sẵn sàng đợi mình đối thoại
> thuyết phục viet nam mit như em dễ lắm, vứt vài cái bằng sáng chế của cai bphone , đọc xong là em tin sái cổ
> tạm thời lỉnh vực mobile chưa có đang ký nào
> http://iplib.noip.gov.vn/WebUI/WHitListPAT.php
> 
> anti fan lớn nhất là vấn đề marketing > marketing là 1 phần của sản phẩm 
> 
> to cụ anhxco , em chốt bằng câu hỏi, sp của bkav có phải là 1 sản phẩm tầm cở thế giới ko? thang điểm 10 công bằng bác cho em nó mấy điểm
> 
> ...


Về vấn đề này e xin trích lại cm đầu tiên của e để cụ hiểu luôn, e xin phép không giải thích gì thêm:
"Trước giờ e cũng chẳng ưng "bom" từ BKAV, nhứt là từ cái vụ smarthome...cũng tính gạch đá mà thấy các bác cm dữ quá tự dưng e thấy tội tội cái sản phầm made in VN, thôi e chẳng cm nữa, dù sao e thấy các bác cũng nghĩ thoáng đi chút, Bphone k như Bomphone nhưng bỏ qua từ "Bom" e thấy nó cũng ổn. Chỉ tiếc với cái Bom đã lỡ quăng cùng với giá như vậy chắc nó BÙM luôn,... dự là sẻ rớt giá thê thảm sau 1 thời gian ngắn , các bác cứ từ từ chờ và trải nghiệm thật rồi đưa đánh giá cũng k có muộn lắm đâu 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/4499-Bphone-cuoc-choi-khap-khieng/page2#ixzz3bdn7Un38"

Còn việc e muốn nói ở đây là 1 câu chuyện khác, chỉ thấy các bác càng chém, càng quá đà mà thôi.

----------


## nhatson

> Riêng về công nghệ thì VN đừng hòng dẫn đầu thế giới hay là đột phá. Lý do là, ví dụ xét về mảng hẹp như kỹ thuật điện tử/khoa học máy tính. Các nước tiên tiến có các trung tâm như thung lũng Silicon, đó mới là những kẻ dẫn đầu trong cuộc chơi khoa học kỹ thuật. Mọi kỹ thuật phụ trợ đều phải tuân theo các lý thuyết và kiến trúc mà các con chip họ tạo ra. Nói riêng hơn, công nghệ/đặc tính kỹ thuật của một con smartphone được quyết định bởi con chip trung tâm và các ngoại vi...
> 
> Việt Nam chúng ta có gì? Thiết kế chip/sản xuất chip? Chưa có khả năng chứ chưa nói đến sản xuất những trái tim của khoa học kỹ thuật như vậy. Phần mềm? Giả dụ như Việt Nam rất giỏi viết phần mềm đi chăng nữa thì có giỏi hơn hay am hiểu hơn phần cứng như những người đã thiết kế sản xuất ra chúng?
> 
> Em ghét, rất ghét cái cách BKAV nói con bphone đột phá hay là ưu việt nhất thế giới này nọ bởi những lẽ đó, ưu việt ở đâu khi không sản xuất được những thứ quan trọng của lĩnh vực điện tử hiện đại (ít ra là đến giờ em chưa thấy dấu hiệu). Nếu như cùng lắm, trau chuốt và nghiêm túc lắm thì có lẽ họ làm schematic theo tài liệu kỹ thuật của con chip chính rồi đặt làm PCB, đặt làm vỏ, customize cái Android của Google. Nhưng đã làm được đến thế chưa? Nhà máy họ ở đâu...


sản xuất ở VN hay ko ko quan trọng, nhưng BKAV có cái paten nào đó là đủ thuyết phục với em về việc siêu phẩm, ví như apple, trò 2 ngón 3 ngó 4 ngón 5 ngón chú ta giử bản quyền, bản quyến rất vớ vẩn nhưng... ăn tiền . em cực géc triết lí apple làm sản phẩm, nhưng vụ 5 ngón chạm màn hình với em vẫn là tuyệt 

mặc dù vậy, người ta đã bàn về nó cách đó 20 năm



Điều 8. Hành vi cấm trong hoạt động quảng cáo
11. Quảng cáo có sử dụng các từ ngữ “nhất”, “duy nhất”, “tốt nhất”, “số một” hoặc từ ngữ có ý nghĩa tương tự mà không có tài liệu hợp pháp chứng minh theo quy định của Bộ Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch.
http://vanban.chinhphu.vn/portal/pag...ment_id=163008

----------

anhxco, minhtriet

----------


## nhatson

> Về vấn đề này e xin trích lại cm đầu tiên của e để cụ hiểu luôn, e xin phép không giải thích gì thêm:
> "Trước giờ e cũng chẳng ưng "bom" từ BKAV, nhứt là từ cái vụ smarthome...cũng tính gạch đá mà thấy các bác cm dữ quá tự dưng e thấy tội tội cái sản phầm made in VN, thôi e chẳng cm nữa, dù sao e thấy các bác cũng nghĩ thoáng đi chút, Bphone k như Bomphone nhưng bỏ qua từ "Bom" e thấy nó cũng ổn. Chỉ tiếc với cái Bom đã lỡ quăng cùng với giá như vậy chắc nó BÙM luôn,... dự là sẻ rớt giá thê thảm sau 1 thời gian ngắn , các bác cứ từ từ chờ và trải nghiệm thật rồi đưa đánh giá cũng k có muộn lắm đâu 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/4499-Bphone-cuoc-choi-khap-khieng/page2#ixzz3bdn7Un38"
> 
> Còn việc e muốn nói ở đây là 1 câu chuyện khác, chỉ thấy các bác càng chém, càng quá đà mà thôi.


con người chỉ thay đổi khi dứng trước bờ vực, quan điểm của em, cứ đấy nó tới bờ vực, 1 là thay đổi 2 là die
mấy này chưa tới mức cơm áo gạo tiền, nên đi chém , dợi đói roài lại có lực để đi phá tiếp dần xây, vfd, epoxy

----------


## CKD

Cái này không biết có đố kị gì không. Nhưng em thích cái kiểu tranh luận thế này. Ở khu vực này không bó hẹp về nội dung. Trong quá trình tranh luận thì các bên đều tìm những lý lẽ, luận chứng sao cho thuyết phục nhất. Nên lượng thông tin nhiều vô kể, chưa nói đến tốc độ phát triển của nội dung. Ngay cả những cú đá xoáy (em là phan của " hỏi xoáy đáp xoay" mà) và cách đáp trả đều rất thú vị. Nhất là chưa ai vì mất bình tĩnh mà phát ngôn hay có hành động vượt quá chuẩn mực.

Thanks mọi người đã tham gia  :Smile:  cái này là thật lòng, không xoáy, không xoay gì hết á.

PS ai có cùng suy nghĩ này như em... thì tặng em cái thanks nào.

----------

biết tuốt, itanium7000, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

hìhì e xin ngừng tại đây, e cũng chỉ xin nhắc lại câu :" con Bphone nó k có tội tình gì cả". Với e mặc dù không ưa bác Q, nhưng luôn muốn con Bphone (có thể là Bphone1,2...n) hay bất kì sản phẩm gì đại loại thế, 1 sản phẩm mang dấu ấn VN( chí ít là về trí tuệ) thành công ...

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

cá nhân em ko care lắm chuyện thành công hay thất bại của BKAV,  BKAV  có lẽ sẽ thành công nhất định, nhưng càng nhiều BKAV thì em thấy ko vui lắm

steve: máy tính chỉ là đồ cho professional, làm sản phẩm là phải đỉnh, đừng quan tâm tới giá, đỉnh rồi mọi người sẽ phấn đấu để có
bill : ko cần làm đỉnh, dễ xài  là được rồi, mỗi nhà phải có máy tính nên sẽ gọi nó là máy tính cá nhân

với tư tưởng của steve , steve thành công em thấy số lượng ngồi chém may mắn thì đủ mở sòng tiến lên

----------


## itanium7000

> sản xuất ở VN hay ko ko quan trọng, nhưng *BKAV có cái paten nào đó* là đủ thuyết phục với em về việc siêu phẩm, ví như apple, trò 2 ngón 3 ngó 4 ngón 5 ngón chú ta giử bản quyền, bản quyến rất vớ vẩn nhưng... ăn tiền . em cực géc triết lí apple làm sản phẩm, nhưng vụ 5 ngón chạm màn hình với em vẫn là tuyệt 
> 
> mặc dù vậy, người ta đã bàn về nó cách đó 20 năm
> 
> 
> 
> Điều 8. Hành vi cấm trong hoạt động quảng cáo
> 11. Quảng cáo có sử dụng các từ ngữ “nhất”, “duy nhất”, “tốt nhất”, “số một” hoặc từ ngữ có ý nghĩa tương tự mà không có tài liệu hợp pháp chứng minh theo quy định của Bộ Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch.
> http://vanban.chinhphu.vn/portal/pag...ment_id=163008


Bác *nhatson* mong BKAV có cái patent nào đó với bphone...có lẽ quá khả năng của cả bố BKAV rồi  :Smile: )
Các patent phần cứng (liên quan đến smartphone) ngày nay tích hợp hết vào các linh kiện hạt nhân, ảnh hưởng nhiều nhất bởi Sony, Samsung, Apple, Ti, STM v.v...

----------


## nhatson

chuyện paten em mong là có , và mong là cty ở VN và cá nhân vietnam mít sở hữu ngày càng nhiều paten

----------

itanium7000

----------


## ít nói

> em xác nhận lại, em làm drive ko phải vì em DÁM LÀM mà vì em có cái duyên (sự may mắn) để làm và bán được drive 
> 
> còn chuyện thị trường, ko thích thì cứ chém, các cụ bảo vệ made in vn có quyến ném đá "cái đám ném đá BPHONE" vì ko ưa 
> vậy nên các cụ ko ưa BPHONE cũng có quyền ném đá Bphone, hiện tại là chưa ảnh hưởng đến hoà bình thế giới và ... ai cũng có lí
> 
> em ko ưa cách mà BKAV làm marketig, lấy phong cách apple, lấy hình ảnh của steve ( mà em cũng chẳng ưa cái ông này) , nhưng mà vẫn cần bảo vệ hình ảnh của ong í,
> 
> gúc số lượng patent dứng tên steve là đủ để thấy thuyết phục sự nỗ lực làm ra sản phẩm
> https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts&gws_...s&q=steve+jobs


Ko nói sp đầu có thể vươt qua đc ai. Bkav học theo cách làm của người trung quốc. Xiaomi hay meizu, one plus one.vvv rất nhiều cái tên chiếm được lòng một số bạn bè quốc tế.
Toàn cty thời đầu đi bắt chước rồi dần dần có cái riêng.
2-6 này 
Xiaomi với miui
Meizu với flyme os khá tương đương ios có thể khóa khi mất máy bảo vệ dữ liệu báo khóa thì máy thành gạch lun. Muốn phá móc emmc ra nạp full 1 con khác tọng vô chép imei đổi serial mới ok ngoài ra ko có cách 
Vậy bos có gì nổi ??
Sau khi thấy bkav ra đt xịn ceo của meizu đứng ngồi nhấp nhổm nên tung ra mx5 vào ngày 2-6 với cấu hình còi
Meizu chưa từng làm sp giá trên 8 triệu 
http://www.meizu-mx5.com
Ko hiển thị link lên google.com từ khóa meizu mx5

----------


## nhatson

> Ko nói sp đầu có thể vươt qua đc ai. Bkav học theo cách làm của người trung quốc. Xiaomi hay meizu, one plus one.vvv rất nhiều cái tên chiếm được lòng một số bạn bè quốc tế.
> Toàn cty thời đầu đi bắt chước rồi dần dần có cái riêng.
> 2-6 này 
> Xiaomi với miui
> Meizu với flyme os khá tương đương ios có thể khóa khi mất máy bảo vệ dữ liệu báo khóa thì máy thành gạch lun. Muốn phá móc emmc ra nạp full 1 con khác tọng vô chép imei đổi serial mới ok ngoài ra ko có cách 
> Vậy bos có gì nổi ??
> Sau khi thấy bkav ra đt xịn ceo của meizu đứng ngồi nhấp nhổm nên tung ra mx5 vào ngày 2-6 với cấu hình còi
> Meizu chưa từng làm sp giá trên 8 triệu 
> http://www.meizu-mx5.com
> Ko hiển thị link lên google.com từ khóa meizu mx5


B đòi so găng với táo nên bà con mới phản ứng, còn so với meizu như cụ itnoi đây thì em vote ngay cho bkav, mốt bkav có bán cổ phiếu đại chúng cụ itnoi làm 1 chân, cụ có tiềm năng và kinh nghiệm với lĩnh vực này 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

mọi người hay so sánh tinh thần nhật bản với hàn quốc em thấy ko công bag, vì cái tinh thần ấy nó dâng cao khi 2 đất nước này trong cảnh khó khăn thôi, khi kinh tế lên rồi tinh thân cũng bị bắn lủng hết, japan đạo này cuồng SNSD của korean lắm  :Smile:  

cũng tuỳ việc nữa, ko cứ tinh thần dân tộc là đủ, như tấm hình này, em ko biết chắc là có phải nhà máy sản xuất dt của samsung ở việt nam ko? hình từ báo đầu tư, nếu đúng thì kể cả cty bự nhất hàn quốc cũng phải để tinh thần dân tộc qua 1 bên, hiệu quả lên trên khi sử dùng dàn máy SMT của fuji thay vì của chính samsung sản xuất
http://www.talkvietnam.com/2013/11/f...-into-vietnam/


http://www.samsung-smt.com/

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Tuanlm

> mọi người hay so sánh tinh thần nhật bản với hàn quốc em thấy ko công bag, vì cái tinh thần ấy nó dâng cao khi 2 đất nước này trong cảnh khó khăn thôi, khi kinh tế lên rồi tinh thân cũng bị bắn lủng hết, japan đạo này cuồng SNSD của korean lắm  
> 
> cũng tuỳ việc nữa, ko cứ tinh thần dân tộc là đủ, như tấm hình này, em ko biết chắc là có phải nhà máy sản xuất dt của samsung ở việt nam ko? hình từ báo đầu tư, nếu đúng thì kể cả cty bự nhất hàn quốc cũng phải để tinh thần dân tộc qua 1 bên, hiệu quả lên trên khi sử dùng dàn máy SMT của fuji thay vì của chính samsung sản xuất
> http://www.talkvietnam.com/2013/11/f...-into-vietnam/
> 
> 
> http://www.samsung-smt.com/


   Thật ra Hàn Quốc chỉ phát triển phần nổi là công nghệ điện tử thôi, cái phần nặng hơn là cơ khí thì vẫn còn một khoảng cách khá xa so với Nhật Bản. Mình từng làm một dự án lắp thiết bị nhà máy lắp ráp ô tô Veam ở Thanh Hóa. Nguyên nhà máy là của SAMSUNG được các giáo sĩ VN mua về. Hầu hết thiết bị của nhà máy đều là của Nhật và một số ít của Mĩ, Hàn quốc đóng góp một ít dây điện và ống nước.
 Gần gũi nhất là sản phẩm xe hơi, ai từng sửa xe hơi Hàn quốc chắc cũng rõ, độ tinh xảo và bền bỉ trong chi tiết còn xa lắc so với xe của Nhật Bản.

----------


## nhatson

> Thật ra Hàn Quốc chỉ phát triển phần nổi là công nghệ điện tử thôi, cái phần nặng hơn là cơ khí thì vẫn còn một khoảng cách khá xa so với Nhật Bản. Mình từng làm một dự án lắp thiết bị nhà máy lắp ráp ô tô Veam ở Thanh Hóa. Nguyên nhà máy là của SAMSUNG được các giáo sĩ VN mua về. Hầu hết thiết bị của nhà máy đều là của Nhật và một số ít của Mĩ, Hàn quốc đóng góp một ít dây điện và ống nước.
>  Gần gũi nhất là sản phẩm xe hơi, ai từng sửa xe hơi Hàn quốc chắc cũng rõ, độ tinh xảo và bền bỉ trong chi tiết còn xa lắc so với xe của Nhật Bản.


1. xe korean phải thấp hơn xe japan 1 giá > nên phải làm ẩu tí
2. nhiều bằng sáng chế nhật đang nắm giữ vv và vv

ko phải tự nhiên mà đại gia chip intel lại uể oải trong lĩnh vực chip di dộng, bởi vì tự tin tương lai PC quá, bỏ chip di động sang 1 bên, chú ARM ngồi reaseach mấy cách hay mà dễ chu ta đang kí sáng chế hết

----------


## CNC24H.COM

Mặc dù Bphone bị ném đá nhiều, nhưng cá nhân e vẫn ủng hộ Bphone, và thêm một chút tự hào người Việt Nam đã làm được một sản phẩm như vậy. Cũng mong là mọi người hãy ủng hộ hàng Việt Nam.

----------


## Diyodira

"thật không thể tin nổi" u23 VN đá đẹp thật, "đẹp nhất nhì" đông nam á.

----------


## CKD

Thay lời muốn nói

----------

Huudong, Mr.L, Nam CNC, TigerHN

----------


## itanium7000

Bài viết *Trải Nghiệm Bphone tại Fpt - khá thất vọng* trên tinhte.vn
https://www.tinhte.vn/threads/trai-n...-vong.2468755/

Nói chung không có gì bất ngờ về chuyện thât vọng.

P/S: Có một điểm thấy hơi buồn cười mọi hôm xem clip giới thiệu của kỹ sư trưởng bphone nói rằng (em không nhớ nguyên văn và thông số): Các kỹ sư cơ khí của chúng tôi làm vỏ tiêu chuẩn với sai số 0.5mm và có thể tới 0.1mm. Cái này so với tiêu chuẩn cnc prồ thì thế nào các bác?  :Cool:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

mấy bác nói sao chứ có tờ cải rỗ điện tử nói sợ sx không kịp bán, thật cảm kích người Việt dùng hàng Việt, ủa mình có nằm mơ không ta???

----------


## CBNN

> mấy bác nói sao chứ có tờ cải rỗ điện tử nói sợ sx không kịp bán, thật cảm kích người Việt dùng hàng Việt, ủa mình có nằm mơ không ta???


chắc cũng có bác ợ , nhiều người vẫn tự hào dân tộc lắm !  đơn hàng mấy ngày đầu đã dc hơn 2000 cái rồi mà !

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác Quảng năm ngoái quăng bom 17tr người VN dùng BKAV đấy bác ợ. Mình có 90tr dân có nghĩa là trung bình mọi nhà đều cài BKAV, kể cả người dân tộc, vùng sâu vùng xa. Em thì ko rõ lắm nhưng các khách hàng của em, có những cty vài trăm người thì cũng chẳng thấy bóng dáng BKAV đâu hết.

Nhưng nếu bác ấy bán được 2000 phone thì cũng mừng cho bác ấy.

----------


## CBNN

chắc là tổng hợp lượt dowload từ lú nó mới ra đời ! hồi xưa lúc mới có máy tính xài mình em đã load cả trăm lần mà bác !

----------

Gamo

----------


## minhtriet

http://m.dantri.com.vn/suc-manh-so/b...ne-1081639.htm



> Ông Thắng nhấn mạnh điện thoại Bphone là Smartphone Designed by Bkav made in Việt Nam. Toàn bộ thiết kế kiểu dáng, thiết kế cơ khí, thiết điện tử, thiết kế phần mềm ở tại trụ sở chính của công ty. Phần chế tạo cơ khí ở nhà máy cơ khí *để ra được sản phẩm mẫu*, theo các thiết kế đã đặt ra, sau đó *đặt hàng các nhà cung cấp* phụ trợ gia công theo thiết kế mẫu của Bkav.


Như vậy đã rõ phần vỏ máy Bkav ko tự làm mà thuê công ty "lạ" làm!

----------


## Huudong

> http://m.dantri.com.vn/suc-manh-so/b...ne-1081639.htm
> 
> Như vậy đã rõ phần vỏ máy Bkav ko tự làm mà thuê công ty "lạ" làm!


có cái ..nhồn ... tiền mà mua máy, kaka, đang đợi dân VN mua ủng hộ rồi mới có tiền mua máy đó mà.

----------


## Diyodira

http://m.kenh13.info/trai-nghiem-bph...-tran-tre.html

Bác nào yêu nước thì mua nhanh nhanh chứ sợ BP chết không kịp ngáp nè.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bác Quảng này thì phải nói là đi buôn giỏi. Sản phẩm bình dân nhưng qua tay bác ấy quảng cáo trở thành hàng cao cấp, bóng bẩy, nhiều người nhảy vào mua.

----------


## nhatson

> có cái ..nhồn ... tiền mà mua máy, kaka, đang đợi dân VN mua ủng hộ rồi mới có tiền mua máy đó mà.


tiền em thấy ko phải là vấn đề
vấn đề là con người thaoi  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Moá ... cái nền giáo dục bi chừ đào tạo ra một mớ các loại một tấc lên giời  :Smile: 

Em nhớ ngày trước em xem trong một buổi trao giải ca nhạc thế giới, băng nhạc lúc ấy được trao giải nhất ( hình như là Meat Loaf hay gì ấy ) lên phát biểu dư lày : Đứng trước các ban nhạc và ca sĩ ở đây, thật chúng tôi không dám nhận cái giải này... dưng mà .... cám ơn tất cả các bạn đã ưu ái... thank you...  :Smile: 

Trong khi ấy dân nhà mình cái quái gì cũng tự nhận nhất quả đất, Bphone có ngỏm em cũng chả thấy lạ.

Mấy hôm nữa em làm cái thương hiệu máy LCnc để đọ với Bphone mới được.

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Mr.L

hàng Việt Nam chất lượng cao chuyên dùng cho gia đình mà ko gây thiệt hại về tài sản mỗi khi CÓ BIẾN ^^

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Huudong

> Moá ... cái nền giáo dục bi chừ đào tạo ra một mớ các loại một tấc lên giời 
> 
> Em nhớ ngày trước em xem trong một buổi trao giải ca nhạc thế giới, băng nhạc lúc ấy được trao giải nhất ( hình như là Meat Loaf hay gì ấy ) lên phát biểu dư lày : Đứng trước các ban nhạc và ca sĩ ở đây, thật chúng tôi không dám nhận cái giải này... dưng mà .... cám ơn tất cả các bạn đã ưu ái... thank you... 
> 
> Trong khi ấy dân nhà mình cái quái gì cũng tự nhận nhất quả đất, Bphone có ngỏm em cũng chả thấy lạ.
> 
> Mấy hôm nữa em làm cái thương hiệu máy LCnc để đọ với Bphone mới được.


Sao không phải là BCNC hả bác ? Làm phát đi, em xin chân lên chém kiểu như trưởng phòng kĩ thuật hay giám đốc kĩ thuật chi chi đó- Rằng là con BCNC này các bác có đào khắp các thiên hà lớn nhỏ cũng không tìm ra con tương tự- Nó là nhất cmn quả đất.... ! rồi thì chúng ta sẽ nổi tiếng, sẽ dc lên báo- đài, sướng. Thật là tuyệt vời- không thể tin nổi.

----------


## Huudong

> tiền em thấy ko phải là vấn đề
> vấn đề là con người thaoi


Bác nói phải, bây giờ ví dụ Bkav đầu tư tiền mua 100 con cnc tốc độ cao về gia công vỏ- kính... ! Tiền có thể huy động đầu tư hoặc vay mượn, nhưng vấn đề thiết lập 1 quy trình sản xuất cho nó em nghĩ cũng không dưới 3 năm, Phải xây dựng 1 bộ máy bao gồm Planing-Process engineer- R&D-Bộ phận sản xuất- Bộ phận QA, QC- PM - Safety - Bộ phận kho- Bộ phận mua hàng- và các bộ phận phụ trợ khác, Tại mỗi bộ phận lại cần xây dựng 1 Quy trình làm việc nữa. Nói chung muốn vượt mặt sámung và apple bac Quảng còn phải làm rất nhiều- vậy lên bác ấy đừng lên chém.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nói phải, bây giờ ví dụ Bkav đầu tư tiền mua 100 con cnc tốc độ cao về gia công vỏ- kính... ! Tiền có thể huy động đầu tư hoặc vay mượn, nhưng vấn đề thiết lập 1 quy trình sản xuất cho nó em nghĩ cũng không dưới 3 năm, Phải xây dựng 1 bộ máy bao gồm Planing-Process engineer- R&D-Bộ phận sản xuất- Bộ phận QA, QC- PM - Safety - Bộ phận kho- Bộ phận mua hàng- và các bộ phận phụ trợ khác, Tại mỗi bộ phận lại cần xây dựng 1 Quy trình làm việc nữa. Nói chung muốn vượt mặt sámung và apple bac Quảng còn phải làm rất nhiều- vậy lên bác ấy đừng lên chém.


chuyện tiêu chuẩn này nọ em ko lo, em chỉ lo... mấy chú làm làm được rồi có tiếp tục hard work tuần 60h hay làm được việc rồi lại tinh tướng hết
1 y tưởng lớn để thành hiện thực có khi cần 100 người làm việc cật lực, mà cũng có thể là 10.000 người làm việc cật lực để triển khai ý tưởng

----------


## Diyodira

Thật không thể tin nổi, xưởng sx smartphone đẹp và mạnh nhất nhì thế giới rộng tới 100m2.
Khi con người hội đủ những năng lực vô biên, siêu nhiên rồi chì cũng không cần tới những máy móc, cơ xưởng to tát, chỉ cần một chiếc nhẫn thần và câu thần chú là xong  :Smile: 


http://kenh13.info/dot-nhap-xuog-san...e-tin-noi.html

Thanks

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Huudong

> Thật không thể tin nổi, xưởng sx smartphone đẹp và mạnh nhất nhì thế giới rộng tới 100m2.
> Khi con người hội đủ những năng lực vô biên, siêu nhiên rồi chì cũng không cần tới những máy móc, cơ xưởng to tát, chỉ cần một chiếc nhẫn thần và câu thần chú là xong 
> 
> 
> http://kenh13.info/dot-nhap-xuog-san...e-tin-noi.html
> 
> Thanks


hơn chứ bác, phải khoảng 300m vuông đấy.

----------


## Gamo

Chắc là giống mấy bác sản xuất Camera "Made In Vietnam": nhập linh kiện từ China, lắp ráp tại Việt Nam

----------


## nhatson

> Thật không thể tin nổi, xưởng sx smartphone đẹp và mạnh nhất nhì thế giới rộng tới 100m2.
> Khi con người hội đủ những năng lực vô biên, siêu nhiên rồi chì cũng không cần tới những máy móc, cơ xưởng to tát, chỉ cần một chiếc nhẫn thần và câu thần chú là xong 
> 
> 
> http://kenh13.info/dot-nhap-xuog-san...e-tin-noi.html
> 
> Thanks


vậy so về tầm cỡ thì hơn HP, nhỏ-mềm, táo khi khởi nghiệp roài
căn cứ địa HP

----------


## Gamo

Nhưng mà HP với táo có nổ tới mức có thể gọi là lừa đảo ko bác?  :Big Grin: 

Ví dụ: driver Nhật Sơn marketing rất khéo, mọi người ai cũng nể. Còn bác Quảng thì đầu ngược lại.

----------


## nhatson

lúc HP ra đời truyền thông chưa ptriển + tbị ghi âm cũng ko thông dụng, biết đâu.....

thanks cụ khích lệ em, vấn đề là em có làm marketing đâu, vì marketing ko làm nên chất luong sp/ giá trị cốt lõi sp , mà em thấy cần làm thứ này hơn là làm marketing

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác cứ chê người viet nam không biết sáng tạo là sai lầm .. chẳng qua tại bọn tây nó phát minh trước hết rồi nên vn k còn gì để phát minh nữa  :Cool: 
vn nên biết thân biết phận tham gia vào chuỗi cung ứng linh kiện thì hơn  :Frown:    số lượng không sánh nổi số lẻ của tàu , chất lượng thôi khỏi nói...
cứ kiểu tư duy vọt phát lên đỉnh nên các chiến lược dần phát cmn sản , cơ khí , điện tử bao năm có dề k??

----------


## Gamo

Ở góc độ nào đó nổ trong Marketing em nghĩ chấp nhận được, nhưng đừng có quá lố để người ta ghét.

Em nghĩ bác Quảng rất giỏi về cách tạo sự nổi tiếng, nhưng vô tình giết chết danh tiếng.

Cái hãng ĐT "Việt Nam" khác như Mobiistar thì lại bị ngược lại: sản phẩm ổn, mẫu mã được, chất lượng camera ngang BPhone, xài ko bị khởi động lại, chơi game tàm tạm, giá 2tr. Nhưng ko biết cách marketing => cũng chết

----------


## cuongmay

Khi chưa cầm sản phẩm trên tay thì các bác đừng vội chém kẻo sau này ngại ngùng khi đọc lại những gì mình đã viết . Những gì Quảng làm tôi thấy anh ta rất khôn, không nhiều người dám làm như thế . Tôi thấy anh ta đã thành công bước đầu khi  bạn bè 1 số có vẻ sẵn sàng ủng hộ dù chẳng ai tin nó nhất thế giới hoặc sx trong nước cả,chỉ cần nó mang 1 ít chất xám việt là được . còn các bài viết dìm hàng đầy trên mạng tôi e rằng đó là ý đồ của Quảng , mọi người ra sức chê bai 1 sp lỗi anh ta tung ra  đến khi sp thực không đến nỗi nào  thì đâu còn nói gì được nữa .

----------


## Diyodira

> Khi chưa cầm sản phẩm trên tay thì các bác đừng vội chém kẻo sau này ngại ngùng khi đọc lại những gì mình đã viết . Những gì Quảng làm tôi thấy anh ta rất khôn, không nhiều người dám làm như thế . Tôi thấy anh ta đã thành công bước đầu khi  bạn bè 1 số có vẻ sẵn sàng ủng hộ dù chẳng ai tin nó nhất thế giới hoặc sx trong nước cả,chỉ cần nó mang 1 ít chất xám việt là được . còn các bài viết dìm hàng đầy trên mạng tôi e rằng đó là ý đồ của Quảng , mọi người ra sức chê bai 1 sp lỗi anh ta tung ra  đến khi sp thực không đến nỗi nào  thì đâu còn nói gì được nữa .



asus, lenovo. huwei cho còn chưa chắc đã sài thì nói gì tới Bp, mà ông Q này so thế nào với asus, lenovo, huwei???
mấy ông cứ ảo tưởng ra đó, làm ăn mà nhờ sự thương hại của người khác à, nhục lắm nha, bị hại còn nặng hơn.

----------


## Mr.L

Làm ăn thì chỉ cần đánh hơi thấy lợi nhuận thì đầu tư thôi. Liên quan gì tới việc nhất nhì. Mà lợi nhuận thì có là nhập nguyên con về bán, làm để bán thì cũng vậy cả, khi bị dư luận thac81 mắc là nhà máy ở đâu thì làm đại cái kho cho có với thiên hạ.

----------


## nhatson

cứ cho là Bphone làm được cái điện thoại nhất quả đất, nỗ lực để như vậy đi, nhất quả đất em thấy ko phải là điểm đến
các cty xứ cờ hoa, luôn có 1 sự tự hào, ko phải là để trở thành nhất quả đất ,mà thông qua những phát minh sáng chế đưa CHỦNG LOÀI lên tầm cao mới  :Smile: , hoặc giúp chủng làoi của chúng ta vượt qua các khó khăn




project soli của google




giờ có thêm cái project tango




project loon, phát internet miễn phí, người ở khu vực khó khăn có thể tiếp cận thông tin

----------

CBNN, Diyodira, Gamo, solero

----------


## Gamo

Mua 1 bộ project tango về đi bác

----------


## CBNN

http://gamehub.vn/hub/smartphone-bph...oi-dung.97400/
tới ngày giao hàng mà giờ vẫn chưa có , đến những khách hàng ủng hộ quý báu hiếm hoi của bphone còn bị BKAV chém gió ! thiệt bó tay , không biết cảm tưởng của họ thế nào ???

----------

